# And the next shot is...



## terri

This thread idea originated on a old photography forum.  The idea is to post an image that matches the previous prompt -  and then, give a subject for the next photographer to show.  This is purely for fun, and it's fine for us to go through older shots to find one that matches the next subject.   It also doesn't matter if you've already posted it here at TPF, and there's no time limit for replies.   It can go on as long as people are having fun with it, and if you need inspiration you can always go take a new shot to fit the subject.   I'll restart it here for people to join in.  Remember it's okay to  use any photo you have available.  

The only rule is that if you post a reply to the subject requested, be sure and type at the bottom the words "the next shot is - " and pick any subject!  

Here is one to start:  

Caught in the act








And the next shot is:  waterfall.   

Go!


----------



## snowbear

... so on to something easier to get





And the next shot is:


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> And the next shot is:


.. is what, Bear?   You get to pick it!


----------



## snowbear

Sorry -- I missed waterfall completely.  I thought mine was supposed to tie into yours.





And the next shot is: Fish


----------



## terri

The next shot is something with purple in it.


----------



## Lez325

Wine glass  splash drops shot- not as easy as you may think 






Next shot is: Something with Stripes

Les


----------



## SquarePeg

Fall 2021 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a statue…


----------



## snowbear

Can you tell me how to get, how to get to Sesame Street?




Jim Henson Memorial Bench and Garden by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

And the next photo is something with an umbrella.


----------



## CherylL

Portrait session by Cheryl, on Flickr

And the next photo is pet


----------



## SquarePeg

SCAT4206-Edit by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is…a sunrise!


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> And the next shot is…a sunrise!


Dang.   I never get those.   It requires one to be functioning in the dead of night.


----------



## jcdeboever

And the next shot is an alley


----------



## limr

rLe chat noir by limrodrigues, on Flickr


And the next shot is...water.


----------



## SquarePeg

Old Stone Church by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a flower…


----------



## terri

The next shot is a window.


----------



## jcdeboever

And the next shot is a storm


----------



## CherylL

A week of rain in Mexico




And the next shot is food


----------



## jcdeboever

And the next shot is love


----------



## CherylL

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 250338
> 
> And the next shot is love


chipped beef?


----------



## terri

And the next shot has yellow in it.


----------



## jcdeboever

CherylL said:


> chipped beef?


Homemade cheese ball. Chunks of ham in it


----------



## limr

Just took this,actually.

And the next shot is trees.


----------



## snowbear

DSC_2871.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

And the next shot is: a helicopter


----------



## snowbear

SquarePeg said:


> SCAT4206-Edit by SharonCat..., on Flickr
> 
> And the next shot is…a sunrise!


HARLEY!!


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot is: a street


----------



## terri

And the next shot has an apple in it.


----------



## Jeff15

Part of a big apple - The next shot is a cow


----------



## Lez325

and the next shot is something red


----------



## jcdeboever

And the next shot is fog


----------



## Lez325

Taken this morning on my Samsung Galaxy s21 Ultra phone -  while I waited for the Fog to clear 








Next image - Rain


----------



## SquarePeg

_CAT3238 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next photo…is of a door


----------



## terri

And the next shot is: pasture land.


----------



## jcdeboever

And the next shot is motion


----------



## SquarePeg

Stay in your lane by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next photo is…a water drop


----------



## vintagesnaps

Next photo is 'cold'.


----------



## snowbear

Jack Frost's footprints




cmw3_d750_DSC_3062.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

And the next shot is: A Portrait


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot is: A Person


----------



## Jeff15

The next shot is sky


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-






The next shot is a very spooky halloween costume or mask!


----------



## snowbear

How about Halloween decorations?





Spooky! by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is: *Juxtaposition*


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

Other wheels for other rhythms…






The next shot is: *silly*!


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_DSC_2666.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is: *Jewelry*


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

—








The next shot is:* confrontation!*


----------



## Lez325

DSC09495 When Avocets Attack by Les Moxon, on Flickr

The next image is Defensive


----------



## SquarePeg

Meet the Swans by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is…a reflection


----------



## Lez325

DSC03766 by Les Moxon, on Flickr

and the next shot is the Moon


----------



## SquarePeg

Winter Island Light Sunset Moonrise by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is…a horse!


----------



## terri

oops!    Looks like a virtual double post of moons!    

NS, I took your backwards shot of the goose up there as "mooning" the camera, with the next shot is of *being cute! * 

If that is not correct, then we go with @SquarePeg's moon shot and *horse *is the next shot.  

So help me out and let's decide which of these last 2 posts should be deleted, due to the tie.   @SquarePeg, can you moderate this one?

*When there's a tie, the first shot that hits the thread wins.   Plus, please no more than ONE posting of the "next" shot.    *


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

Gotcha!


----------



## limr

rHorse by limrodrigues, on Flickr


And the next shot is wind.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

And the next shot is … a radiant smile!


----------



## limr

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


>



And the next shot is...?


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

Sorry Léonore, I was just editing my post because I forgot that!


----------



## idle

Tibetan kids, Langmusi by Michael J Breen, on Flickr

......and the next shot is earrings


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-


… oooooh, I like that. Cheers Michael!


----------



## terri

Me, lying on the closet floor with Sage running over me.  There's an earring.     

There may be more Sage/Rose pics in here!   It was this time last year when they were with us.  We gave them away to the vet a day or so before Thanksgiving.   

And the next shot is: something with lots of green in it.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

And the next shot is: bright eyes!


----------



## snowbear

DSC_3694.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is: *Family*


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

The next shot is: romance!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

"This thread is the most useful on this forum!" my daughter said.
She bases this on the fact that we have ideas of pictures in the
Image Bank that we almost forgot and the search reactivates the
memory of those… Thanks to who ever had the idea!


----------



## limr

Riverside by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is sand.


----------



## terri

Sand dune sunset (sepia toned)


And the next shot is something with HOT PINK in it.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

Hot and Pink enough?




And the next shot is WORKING HARD!


----------



## idle

Building and Planting Mountain Bike Track by Michael J Breen, on Flickr

and the next shot will have mountain bikes


----------



## Jeff15

The next shot will be vehicles


----------



## Lez325

Here's *one *of mine  BMW 530 - I use for when I shoot  Weddings etc ( my Landrover I use for Wildlife )  







Next shot will be *Sheep*


----------



## jcdeboever

And the next shot is danger


----------



## snowbear

Northern Black Widow.




cmw3_d40_DSC_4256-72 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is: *Pie*


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

Jeff15 said:


> The next shot will be vehicles
> View attachment 250414



Brilliant contribution!


----------



## limr

Pie: Before





Pie: After





And the next shot is reptile.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

And the next shot is a clown.


----------



## otherprof

and the next one is of a peaceful moment


----------



## terri

The next shot is of a pile of junk.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

… a big pile!




​The next shot is a shoe!


----------



## snowbear

Fantastic beadwork, Smithsonian Museum of the American Indian.




cmw3_d40_5744 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is: *macro*


----------



## SquarePeg

Inside the bloom by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next photo is…a cloudy sky


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

And the next photo is… woodworking tools.

My daughter suggested: a giraffe flying over the permafrost of the bush in Australia   !


----------



## jcdeboever

And the next shot is dreamy


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

And the next shot is… harvest.


----------



## snowbear

DSC_2046.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

And the next shot is: *a seascape*


----------



## limr

rBeach Umbrellas by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is silhouette.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

And the next shot is a scarecrow!


----------



## terri

...no one has a scarecrow?

I know I don't.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-


… let me have a look…


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

This is the closest thing I found for now… a tad too elegant and smiley:






*On the other hand*, I have plenty of these KLAPOTEC (pronounced "clapotets")

_A klapotec is a wooden mechanical device on a high wooden pole, similar to a windmill. 
It is used as a *bird scarer* in the vineyards of traditional wine-growing landscapes of Slo-
venia, Austria, and Croatia. It is one of the symbols of Slovenia and Styria. Wikipedia._

From the Renaissance on, it was very popular everywhere in the wine growing countries,
everyone wanted to have it… Though it was discovered that they are totally inefficient at
2 meters or more, they were long adopted in the folklore.






If no one else has a scarecrow, then the next shot is an… quill and ink bottle!


----------



## SquarePeg

I do but it's me in a halloween costume and not sharing it here lol.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

SquarePeg said:


> … not sharing it here lol.



… selfish you!


----------



## snowbear

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> If no one else has a scarecrow, then the next shot is an… quill and ink bottle!



Here are some modern day equivalents.



DSC_6525-3 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




Sketch tools by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
The next shot is:  A *tricycle*.


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot is: indoors


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

​And the next shot is*… laughing kid(s)*


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot is: Trash


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

​And the next shot is… knitting.


----------



## terri

hmm...no knitting shots either?    

A thread killer!


----------



## Jeff15

That seems to have ended this.......


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

Shall we bargain for cooking?


----------



## Jeff15

Someone should toss a coin for the next subject.......


----------



## snowbear

Last photo poster pick another


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

… or jogging? Or bird feeders?


----------



## snowbear

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> Shall we bargain for cooking?





NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> … or jogging? Or bird feeders?


Make a choice


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-


… just want this cool thread to go on!

Ok, cooking!


----------



## terri

Salsa from our garden.   It rocked!

And the next shot is something with a river in it.


----------



## Jeff15

River Severn at Bridgnorth



The next shot will be Deer


----------



## snowbear

The Barn Show by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is: *Cars*


----------



## SquarePeg

forgotten nomad by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is.. eyes


----------



## terri

And the next shot is of hair....lots of hair.


----------



## Jeff15

The Eyes have it......


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

And the next shot is… brand new shoes!


----------



## CherylL

And the next shot is ....  cold


----------



## limr

rs green bridge by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is books.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

And the next shot is… seen at ground level.


----------



## SquarePeg

Pemaquid Point Lighthouse by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next photo is…a nightscape


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

And the next photo is… a barber shop!


----------



## SquarePeg

I suggest that we have a 24 hour time limit and, after that, if no one can fulfill the last request then anyone can jump in with a new “next shot” category that’s a bit broader and more likely to be found in someone’s catalog.     Thoughts?


----------



## Jeff15

I agree, good idea.....


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

And the next photo is…* a fire station*


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

limr said:


> rs green bridge by limrodrigues,




Yes… this is what it is!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

SquarePeg said:


> a bit broader and more likely to be found in someone’s catalog.     Thoughts?



… there must be a barber shop even in the smallest of village, non?


----------



## limr

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> … there must be a barber shop even in the smallest of village, non?



It's not the presence of the barber shop, but whether or not one has a picture of the barber shop.

(Also, for the record, the town I grew up in does have a salon but not a barber shop. They are not so ubiquitous anymore.)


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

limr said:


> the town I grew up in does have a salon but not a barber shop. They are not so ubiquitous anymore.)



Am I the only freak that shoots anything…everything?

In our town, there are 4 barber shops and 3 salons for the ladies…
but non with one of those cooool quartets!


----------



## terri

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> Am I the only freak that shoots anything…everything?
> 
> In our town, there are 4 barber shops and 3 salons for the ladies…
> but non with one of those cooool quartets!


Ah, the good old days of the barber quartets!    Awesome a cappella music.    

I think the point here is twofold:  
1) Try to pick broad enough topics so that it's easier to play.   
2) Try not to select things you know YOU have, so even our working folks (maybe without quick access to some of their shots) have a chance to take a deep dive through their files.   

We want it to be fun and move along at some kind of pace, definitely!   So I also agree that, after 24 hours, if a subject just sits, even allowing for everyone to get home as mentioned above, we should ask the previous person to pick a new topic.

Does all this sound fair?


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

terri said:


> Does all this sound fair?



Anything goes with me as long as the thread goes on!

Was the fire station ok? I don't have a fire station, just firemen at their
annual celebration.


----------



## terri

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> Was the fire station ok? I don't have a fire station, just firemen at their
> annual celebration.


Since the fire station prompt came from you, it's better to let somebody else try to take it.   That way it doesn't turn into a one-man show, asking/answering their own prompts.    

The prompt itself is fine, of course!


----------



## Jeff15

It all sounds fair enough to me.......


----------



## snowbear

I think I have a couple Fire Station shots but can’t post them from the phone.  On the road, will be at his tel in a couple hours


----------



## snowbear

Let’s try this.





Station 816’s Engine.


----------



## snowbear

Sorry.  The next shot is (a) star fish


----------



## jeffashman

No starfish? Ok, lets kick-start this again... the next shot is of a bird... keep it clean... 😁


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

​the next shot is of a… teapot!


----------



## Hardus Nameous

...and the next shot is.......................... COFFEE!


----------



## jcdeboever

And the next shot is diner


----------



## terri

Pssst!   Gentle reminder....the person who's chosen prompt doesn't garner any replies has to make a new pick.     

And the next shot is of cats AND dogs, together.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 250745



Very well done, jc!


----------



## terri

No cats and dogs together?!?    And here I thought that one was too easy.    

Okay - the NEXT shot is one with a driveway in it.


----------



## jcdeboever

Next shot is street shot


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

And the next shot is of tree roots.


----------



## CherylL

And the next shot is squares


----------



## terri

Top and bottom of the door are squared.   








And the next shot is circles!


----------



## jcdeboever

And the next shot is triangles


----------



## CherylL

Mexico morning 1 by Cheryl, on Flickr

And the next shot is zoo


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

And the next shot is… prickles — sorry, I meant *"freckles"*!


----------



## SquarePeg

What are prickles?


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

SquarePeg said:


> What are prickles?



I don't know but I did a search… "freckles*" *was meant! Sorry.


----------



## Jeff15

Prickles or Freckles, I ain't got any of those.....  .


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

My first sweet heart had them freckles… soooo distinctive!


----------



## jcdeboever

Hard to see his freckles now that his tan is gone but he does have them. 




And the next shot is feet


----------



## snowbear

Sleepy by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is _rain_


----------



## SquarePeg

Distant by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is… leading lines


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

SquarePeg said:


> Distant by SharonCat..., on Flickr
> 
> And the next shot is… leading lines



I love this!


----------



## terri

And the next shot is of a butterfly.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

This was intended as a test shot. Shot with a 600ƒ4/D850
combo and rendered at 100%… yes, from far away! 




​And the next shot is of… a joker!


----------



## SquarePeg

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> This was intended as a test shot. Shot with a 600ƒ4/D850
> combo and rendered at 100%… yes, from far away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​And the next shot is of… a joker!


You do realize the purpose of this thread is fun and not a quest to stump the rest of us yes?


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-


but… but… but… that is the only butterfly I have, Sharon.
What is wrong with it? The stump? If I crop it, even more,
one can see the pixels.


----------



## limr

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> 
> but… but… but… that is the only butterfly I have, Sharon.
> What is wrong with it? The stump? If I crop it, even more,
> one can see the pixels.



I believe it's a reference to your choice of "joker" for the next subject. It seems a bit obscure.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

limr said:


> I believe it's a reference to your choice of "joker" for the next subject. It seems a bit obscure.



Thanks Léonore.   

Could be
— a visual joke on someone
— a playing card of visual interest
— or THE Joker…


----------



## Jeff15

My Wakeboard instructor


The next shot is Upsidedown


----------



## limr

Day 324 - Reflected tree by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is architecture.


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot is blue


----------



## jcdeboever

And the next shot is studio portrait


----------



## SquarePeg

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> 
> but… but… but… that is the only butterfly I have, Sharon.
> What is wrong with it? The stump? If I crop it, even more,
> one can see the pixels.


Yes sorry if I was unclear.  It wasn’t a critique of your photo - for those who may not be aware, photo critique is not welcome in the Just for Fun forum.  Limr is correct, I was referring to your last few prompts which seemed  designed to stump the crowd instead of play along in the thread.  I thought you may have misunderstood the premise.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 250879



Very graphic… I like that!


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot is: mirror


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

And the next shot is*… a dessert!*


----------



## SquarePeg

Cookies4 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is…car trails


----------



## limr

Tracks by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is machinery.


----------



## terri

And the next shot is one with fire in it.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

And the next shot is… noodles.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

Noodles anyone?


----------



## limr

Don't know about anyone else, but despite Instagram trends - or probably more accurately, in defiance of Instagram trends - I tend not to take pictures of my food. I'll have to take a pass on this one.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

I have no noodles… have eaten them all!
Still twelve hours to go!


----------



## jeffashman

Just happened to have this from a couple years back...


AngryChickenEatingNoodles by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next photo is of architecture...


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-


That bird was in danger, Jeff, colours too close to the sauce!
Still alive?


----------



## jeffashman

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> 
> That bird was in danger, Jeff, colours too close to the sauce!
> Still alive?


Unfortunately, his demise was inevitable, and a ferret got in his cage, and that was the end...


----------



## limr

Day 363 - Columns by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is sky.


----------



## terri

And the next shot has a fish in it.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

And the next shots old tools.


----------



## limr

Garage by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is leaves.


----------



## SquarePeg

Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is…a pet


----------



## jeffashman

Eggses… by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has blossoms in it...


----------



## limr

Day 63 - blue daffodil by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is fruit.


----------



## terri

And the next shot is metal.


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot is wood


----------



## limr

Fantastic shot, @zulu42!




rKnot by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is high contrast.


----------



## Lez325

and the next shot is water droplets


----------



## SquarePeg

Parade_8586_edited-1 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is…abstract!


----------



## snowbear

DSC_1632.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

And the next shot is: *Neon*


----------



## limr

Day 26 - Diner by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is ocean.


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot is plastic


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

limr said:


> Day 26 - Diner by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> And the next shot is ocean.


I love that… just crazy, Léonore!




zulu42 said:


> View attachment 250931



Coooool whites, zuku!


----------



## terri

And the next shot is dancing.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

And the next shot is skating (wheels or blades).


----------



## Jeff15

Its been over 24 hours since the last shot so I will restart with the Gruffalo.



The next shot is Fairy-stories..


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

The next shot is balloons!


----------



## snowbear

EMS Balloons by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot is: *Something Yellow*


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

Half yellow is half good?





The next shot is… with some kind of scales.


----------



## SquarePeg

Disney15_1771a by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next photo is… a sign


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

SquarePeg said:


> Disney15_1771a by SharonCat..., on Flickr
> 
> And the next photo is… a sign




…unexpected but whooooah!


----------



## Jeff15

The next shot is a globe


----------



## terri

And the next shot is a squirrel.


----------



## limr

Squirrel by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is a boat.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

And the next shot is… fishing!


----------



## limr

Day 224 - Fishing boat by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is any kind of motored vehicle.


----------



## zulu42

and the next shot has a fence


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

and the next shot is a door knocker.


----------



## limr

La porte by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is red.


----------



## jeffashman

Breaking Benjamin...


BreakingBenjamin by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

Ane the next shot is blue...


----------



## SquarePeg

blue dingey by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a silhouette…


----------



## K9Kirk

And the next shot is of a beautiful sky.


----------



## limr

Kelebek Valesi by limrodrigues, on Flickr

The next shot is a church.


----------



## SquarePeg

Fall 2021 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is wind…


----------



## limr

Day 210 - Reeds 2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is sun flare.


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot is action


----------



## Lez325

DSC08665 Avocet Rumble by Les Moxon, on Flickr

and the next shot is tiny


----------



## SquarePeg

Hanging out by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a double exposure…


----------



## limr

One unintentional:




Day 232 - Double river by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And one intentional:




Double Chrysler resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr

(Sorry, couldn't decide!  )

And the next shot is night time.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

And the next shot has ice cream in it!


----------



## snowbear

Dilly Dilly (Bar) by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

And the next shot is rope.


----------



## SquarePeg

And the next shot is…a farm


----------



## limr

Bah Ram Ewe by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is wine.


----------



## terri

And the next shot is dinner.


----------



## Jeff15

Herons dinner



the next shot is blue


----------



## terri

And the next shot is pie!


----------



## Rickbb

The next shot is an actual pie. lol


----------



## jeffashman

Pies! Buttermilk Chess Pie, Apple Crumble Pie, Pecan Pie, Pumpkin Pie, and Shoofly Pie. All scratch made, except for the pie shells.


Pies! by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot is of... a turkey...


----------



## Jeff15

Turkeys they are all dead by now.........


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

All but this one…





And the next shot is at the amusement park!


----------



## SquarePeg

April Vacation 2015_5910a by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a window reflection…


----------



## limr

__
		https://flic.kr/p/21E8Xrs

And the next shot is a mirror.


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot is an S curve


----------



## SquarePeg

Spring blooms at the Boston Public Garden by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a snowscape


----------



## limr

Spring blooms by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is coffee.


----------



## zulu42

And the next  shot is soft


----------



## terri

And the next shot is of books.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

And the next shot is a musical instrument — or detail of.


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot has grass


----------



## limr

Pitlochry by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is white.


----------



## snowbear

Coffee Friends by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

And the next shot is: *horses*


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

And the next shot is snowy roofs.


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_blizzard2010_13 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

And the next shot is: *Hand Tools*


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

snowbear said:


> cmw3_d40_blizzard2010_13 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
> 
> And the next shot is: *Hand Tools*



That spells snow the way I like it, Charlie! 






And the next shot is a person grooming.


----------



## wobe




----------



## SquarePeg

And the next shot is…your favorite photo of 2021.


----------



## SquarePeg

I guess we posted at the same time. But since you didn’t add a prompt we will use mine if that’s ok with you?


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

SquarePeg said:


> And the next shot is…_your favorite photo of 2021._



Impossible to chose among so many on all kinds of subjects… I shall pass.


----------



## zulu42

Our 17th anniversary selfie. Taken with the Contax 645 

And the next shot is looking up


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

Very cool!
… and 17 more! 

Just because it is you… 34 more!


----------



## terri

And the next shot is one with flags in it.


----------



## snowbear

National Fallen Firefighters Memorial, Emmittsburg, MD




National Fallen Firefighters Memorial by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is: *cookies*


----------



## snowbear

I guess I can't play my own subject.  Come on folks - grab some cookies!


----------



## limr

Hmm, I was sure I didn't have any pictures of cookies, so I was going to see if this would count (a bakery, since there are probably some cookies in there somewhere):



Day 17 - Boulanger by limrodrigues, on Flickr

But then I found this picture that I had taken for a blog post many moons ago:





And so the next picture, naturally, is milk  (And yes, I would accept a picture of a cow or a goat )


----------



## wobe

Here's a little of both 





Next shot : Life!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

Living is interacting.




… and the next shot is reading.


----------



## limr

Day 138 - War and Peace by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is still life.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot is… writing to a friend!


----------



## terri

"Letter to a friend" has been here since Tuesday...time to pick something new, @NS: Nikon Shooter !!!    Something a little more mainstream.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

… and the next shot is… an at home goof!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

SquarePeg anything…
a broken glass, a bent needle, burnt cookies, broken pencil lead… 
household goofs don't happen only at my place!  …or do they?


----------



## terri

...or someone acting like a goof, maybe?   









And the next shot shows something from the kitchen.


----------



## snowbear

Jambalaya 3 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is: *bubbles*


----------



## SquarePeg

Frozen soap bubbles- the only good thing about single digit temps! by SharonCat..., on Flickr

As the next shot is a sunrise!


----------



## snowbear

Almost there … at the UM Baltimore Washington Medical Center



The next shot is *a sunset*.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot is water sport.


----------



## Jeff15

The next shot is the planets....


----------



## limr

rBlue by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is glass.


----------



## snowbear

Just a reminder for players to please be observant of previous posts when selecting themes and photos to try and avoid duplicates.


Jeep windshield



Window Easter Egg.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is: *A Menorah*


----------



## Jeff15

Whats a Menorah..???


----------



## snowbear

Jeff15 said:


> Whats a Menorah..???


The Candelabras used in Hanukkah, the Festival of Lights.


----------



## jeffashman

From the first night of Hannukah.



Untitled by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot is of a Christmas tree...


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

On main square… I never had/have a christmas tree at home!






And the next shot is of child and snow!


----------



## jeffashman

Two of my kiddos in 2004 after a rare Texas snow...



feb14200401 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next picture is of... a city winter scene...


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

And the next picture is... removing snow!


----------



## terri

Okay, we're moving on.

The next shot is something with PINK in it!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

A promotional poster I committed last Summer.






… and the next shot… has a bicycle in it!


----------



## This child

The next shot has a valley in it


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

"That is crazy funny!" say my daughter an I thought the same! 



This child said:


> View attachment 251592
> 
> The next shot has a valley in it


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

A wine growing valley in Summer!





… and the next shot… has a dragon in it!


----------



## SquarePeg

Universal Sony_6998a by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is… Christmas decorations


----------



## limr

Santa resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot has paper in it.


----------



## jeffashman

From 2009... a present from the High School swim team...


TP Job by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

The next photo has glass in it...


----------



## SquarePeg

Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is light bokeh!


----------



## snowbear

Holly by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is: *smoke curls*


----------



## This child

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> "That is crazy funny!" say my daughter an I thought the same!


Glad she and you enjoyed it.


----------



## This child

jeffashman said:


> From 2009... a present from the High School swim team...
> 
> 
> TP Job by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr
> 
> The next photo has glass in it...


Bet they wouldn't have done that last year.


----------



## limr

Technically steam, not smoke - does that count?




Hotel Empire by limrodrigues, on Flickr

The next shot is electonics.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

limr said:


> Technically steam, not smoke - does that count?



Steam in a "série noire" decor means gun smoke for sure!


----------



## wobe

....and the next shot is sound...


----------



## snowbear

Long Island Sound




DSC_1736.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is: *rainbow colors*


----------



## SquarePeg

Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is... a barn


----------



## jeffashman

MailPouchBarn02 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has a farm house...


----------



## CherylL

The next shot is bells


----------



## SquarePeg

Incarnation Church, Melrose by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is...sailing


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot is... ice skating.


----------



## terri

Hmm, okay no ice skating. 😕 

And the next shot is something with whiskers...


----------



## limr

And the next shot is something ceramic.


----------



## snowbear

Coffee Friends by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is:  *Left Handed*


----------



## terri

And the next shot has rocks in it.


----------



## Lez325

Next image has a lighthouse in it


----------



## snowbear

My first shot of PHL.




Portland Head Light by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot ... anyone have *a Volcano*?


----------



## SquarePeg

Diamondhead 





And the next shot is…train tracks


----------



## limr

Hudson Line by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is umbrella.


----------



## snowbear

Here are two.  I made one




Weekly Sketch #22 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

And umbrellas for mice.


DSC_1613.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is: Something with Blueberries


----------



## snowbear

No blueberries, eh?
Lets go with any *Berries*


----------



## SquarePeg

Fall 2021 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is…a sun flare


----------



## CherylL

Copper Ring by Cheryl, on Flickr

and the next shot is...trees


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot is from a bridge


----------



## Lez325

And the next shot is a Deer


----------



## Jeff15

The next shot is SANTA


----------



## snowbear

Part of decoration for Jeep




the next shot is: Shopping bags


----------



## limr

The next shot is music.


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot is shadows


----------



## jeffashman

_MG_1503 (2) by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot is of mountains...


----------



## limr

Beaumont by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is candles.


----------



## wobe

and the next shot is antique


----------



## snowbear

DSC_3631.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is: *Joy*


----------



## SquarePeg

Sorry to be so literal…



And the next shot is macro…


----------



## SquarePeg

bump


----------



## snowbear

Closeup by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is: *Panning*


----------



## limr

Feet by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is sepia.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

…and the next shot is… a sign of pollution.


----------



## jeffashman

nov13202101 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot is of outdoor holiday lights at night...


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

​…and the next shot is… a promise of gift!


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot is lightning


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

View attachment 251837


zulu42 said:


> And the next shot is lightning



Ooooh… sweet moment!


----------



## Lez325

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 251837
> 
> And the next shot is lightning


Lovely image 

Hope you don't mind ?- tried my hand a Colour retouching and an addition - just for fun, I will remove if you don't like it !







Les


----------



## limr

No lightning anyone?


----------



## zulu42

Lez325 said:


> Lovely image
> 
> Hope you don't mind ?- tried my hand a Colour retouching and an addition - just for fun, I will remove if you don't like it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les


She's a little green in the face but that colorizing is cool. I love it!


----------



## SquarePeg

limr said:


> No lightning anyone?


I do but it’s a terribly noisy mess.  


Wreck on the Beach by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is something red.


----------



## jeffashman

nov01202105 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot is something blue...


----------



## limr

Dog days crop by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is negative space.


----------



## snowbear

Morning Moon by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


The next shot is: *Keys*


----------



## SquarePeg

Key Largo


April Vacation 2015_6220a by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a flower portrait.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

and the next shot is a breakfast plate!


----------



## snowbear

Before it hits the plate:



cmw3_d40_6821 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is: *colored papers*


----------



## terri

And the next shot has boxes in it.


----------



## snowbear

A map containing Fire Boxes (0802 in lower corner).  The term goes back to before telephones were common and pull boxes were used to report fires.  The name is still used for fire response zones.




Maps by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot contains: *Ink*


----------



## limr

Day 31 - Bottles by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is cooking.


----------



## snowbear

Jambalaya 3 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is: *Washing*


----------



## wobe

and the next shot is a road…


----------



## SquarePeg

Stay in your lane by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a nightscape.


----------



## limr

Spooky Piran by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is repeated shapes.


----------



## Lez325

and the next shot is an aircraft


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

and the next shot is a train.


----------



## Jeff15

The next shot is Bread


----------



## snowbear

MLW's home made focaccia.




cmw3_d40_4888 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is: *surfing*


----------



## limr

And the next shot has something green in it.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

And the next shot is a sculpture.


----------



## zulu42

and the next shot is stairs


----------



## terri

And the next shot has a fountain in it.


----------



## SquarePeg

Christmas 2021 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is fire.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot is a funny dog!


----------



## jeffashman

Daisy05052101 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot is a cool cat...


----------



## limr

Sleeping cat theater by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is reflection.


----------



## wobe

And the next shot is a ship.....


----------



## limr

Day 233 - Sailing away by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot has words in it.


----------



## terri

And the next shot has orange in it.


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot is cold


----------



## Lez325

And, the next shot is Rain


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and, the next shot is a parachute.


----------



## jeffashman

oct11202101 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot is a harbor...


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_DSC_2701-Pano.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot is: *Watercolor*


----------



## SquarePeg

And the next shot is…something rusty.


----------



## limr

And the next shot is wide angle.


----------



## terri

And the next shot is short DOF.


----------



## SquarePeg

Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is…a wave.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot is a sand construction.


----------



## limr

It's been two days. New subject!

We've done cold a couple of times already, so the next shot is warmth.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot is a joyful facial expression!


----------



## limr

Day 216 - Bird by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is a flat landscape.


----------



## jeffashman

sep05202101 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next image is rolling hills...


----------



## terri

And the next shot has candles in it.


----------



## limr

Reading by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is long shadows.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

…and the next shot is a red nose something.


----------



## terri

The "red nosed something" isn't getting any replies. 

(Keep things generalized for better opportunities to reply!)   

Let's go with... the next shot has something RED in it!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

Red nosed deers are common on these season, no?


----------



## limr

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> Red nosed deers are common on these season, no?



No.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

limr said:


> No.



Maybe, in your country, the easter wabit has the red nose!?!?


----------



## jeffashman

Daisy the red-nose Shelty, had a very, very shiny nose...


DaisyRedNose2 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next photo has soft light in it...


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

jeffashman said:


> Daisy the red-nose Shelty, had a very, very shiny nose...
> 
> 
> DaisyRedNose2 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr
> 
> And the next photo has soft light in it...



Brilliant way out, Jeff!


----------



## jeffashman

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> Brilliant way out, Jeff!


As you can see from the look on her face, she knew exactly what I was up to...


----------



## SquarePeg

Kinsman Falls, NH White Mountains by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot has curves…


----------



## limr

Into the tunnel by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot has a table in it.


----------



## Jeff15

The next shot is time


----------



## limr

Day 319 - Pocketwatch by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is four legs.


----------



## jeffashman

nov01202104 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next photo has purple in it...


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

Jeff15 said:


> View attachment 252147
> 
> The next shot is time



…all the beauty of simplicity!


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot has clouds


----------



## terri

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> Red nosed deers are common on these season, no?


Nope!    Only on TV specials!


----------



## terri

And the next shot has bells in it!


----------



## snowbear

How about one bell?




The Bell at Drum Point Light by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *The Letter "D"*


----------



## SquarePeg

Christmas lights by SharonCat..., on Flickr

Dinghy/Dory 

And the next shot is…silver AND gold


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot is pastel colors


----------



## snowbear

Pastel artwork (my own)




tThe next shot is: A Diner


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot is shoes!


----------



## limr

A diner, not a dinner! 




Feet by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is tea.


----------



## Lez325

German Soldier's drinking Tea - WW2 re-enactment







Next shot is a Bride


----------



## terri

And the next shot has water droplets in it.


----------



## jeffashman

_MG_1204 (2) by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has pounding surf in it...


----------



## SquarePeg

Oahu-2_1173a by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is…a waterfall


----------



## limr

Bash Bish resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is a train.


----------



## Hardus Nameous

And the next shot is...... trash.


----------



## SquarePeg

Hardus Nameous said:


> View attachment 252201
> And the next shot is...... trash.


Do people frequently take photos of trash?  If so, why?


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

I do. My entries in the publishing space give me plenty of
chances to show trash where it should not be.


----------



## SquarePeg

Sorry that’s just weird.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

Weird it is then… but it is useful for public awareness.


----------



## terri

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> Weird it is then… but it is useful for public awareness.


 ...and the next shot is....?


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

...and the next shot is.... a flat tyre?


----------



## Hardus Nameous

SquarePeg said:


> Do people frequently take photos of trash?  If so, why?


Most people probably don't take pictures of trash, but I was trying not to stall the thread (especially since I seem to have killed the "I Spy" thread).  I couldn't remember if trash had been done before, but since it's the day after Christmas anyone with kids or grandkids probably has a mountain of it around.


----------



## limr

Hardus Nameous said:


> Most people probably don't take pictures of trash, but I was trying not to stall the thread (especially since I seem to have killed the "I Spy" thread).  I couldn't remember if trash had been done before, but since it's the day after Christmas anyone with kids or grandkids probably has a mountain of it around.



Fair enough. The thread has been going on for a while and it's hard to think of topics that haven't been suggested already. One thing to keep in mind as a way to broaden the scope of the suggested topic is phrasing it as "...has trash in it" rather than "trash." Trash could be a component of the photo but not necessarily be the subject of it.


----------



## limr

Okay, 24 hours since the last topic was suggested.

And the next shot is fog.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot is an alarm clock!


----------



## snowbear

One of the best alarm clocks I know.  "Cockle-doodle-doo!  I am blue!"




DSC_1423.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is: A Silo.


----------



## SquarePeg

VT farm n fall by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is…a frame within a frame.


----------



## terri

And the next shot has ice cream in it.


----------



## snowbear

DSC_1588.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot has *cows.*


----------



## limr

Moo by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot has a chicken! 🐔


----------



## terri

No chickens?!?


----------



## snowbear

I posted mine as an alarm clock


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot has hair


----------



## SquarePeg

And the next shot is…flying!


----------



## Lez325

DSC04019 Incoming Shoveler by Les Moxon, on Flickr

and the next shot is Sunrise


----------



## CherylL

Mexico morning 2 by Cheryl, on Flickr

And the next shot is window


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

What about window*s*

*




*​

…and the next shot is a cocktail.


----------



## limr

Day 253 - Martini by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is sports.


----------



## wobe

And the next shot is champagne…


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot is a teddy bear.​


----------



## snowbear

The next shot has a *Fire Extinguisher* in it.


edit: changed to better photo.


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot has tools


----------



## snowbear

One artist's tools.




Weekly Sketch #5 f by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot has *warm colors*


----------



## limr

Day 293 - Mrs Parker color by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot has cool colors.


----------



## terri

And the next shot has a right angle in it.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot is a brass music instrument.


----------



## limr

The trumpet player is a friend and fellow film-user (and musician, obviously  ):




Rock on by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is fireworks.


----------



## SquarePeg

Boston Harbor Fireworks by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is foreground interest


----------



## CherylL

Oscar tilt by Cheryl, on Flickr

And the next shot is spicy


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_peppers by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

And the next shot has *tattoos*.


----------



## limr

No ink?


----------



## SquarePeg

limr said:


> No ink?


Where's Pix?  @pixmedic


----------



## wobe

Not the ink kind but to get around a blockage - Edinburgh Military Tattoo






and the next shot is wind....


----------



## Lez325

This Gull is hanging in the Wind 





Next image is something Digital


----------



## limr

Snapshot by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is bread.


----------



## TATTRAT

Nuggets Bakery by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr

Next up, Heat


----------



## webestang64

Next shot is a very tall object.


----------



## SquarePeg

And the next shot is…sports


----------



## terri

Kitten wranglin'!






And the next shot has a big tree in it.


----------



## wobe

And the next shot is....a church..


----------



## Lez325

Its a ruin- but its a Church







Next image is an old radio


----------



## limr

Old car radio




rDash by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot has balloons.


----------



## SquarePeg

CA2017_9008_edited-1 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is music!


----------



## snowbear

DSC_3682.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot *has a Panda*


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

…and the next shot is *OUCH!*


----------



## limr

Flowers and cactus 2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is stars.


----------



## snowbear

20160702_204918.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

49 of them.

The next shot *has a Valley*


----------



## jeffashman

IMG_0819 (1) by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr
I-64, Afton Overlook, Afton VA

And the next shot has cliffs in it...


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot has a fish


----------



## Lez325

and the next shot has a motorcycle in it


----------



## Rickbb

Had to jump through some hoops to get this one from my phone to the iPad to up load. Hope the compression didn’t make it un-viewable. 

Next shot has a baby in it.


----------



## limr

Baby Bob!! ❤️






And the next shot is woodland creature.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

…and the next shot is steam.


----------



## jeffashman

Steam is condensed water and clouds are condensed water, and it was around 100F... so, steam...


FtWorthNatureCenter2021070105 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next pic has triangles in it...


----------



## snowbear

UticaMillsCB2.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

And the next shot has a *repeating pattern*.


----------



## limr

Don&#x27;t look down by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot has graffiti in it.


----------



## CherylL

Paint Louis 2019 by Cheryl, on Flickr

And the next shot is yellow


----------



## snowbear

DSC_3471.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot has a *demon*.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot has an angel.


----------



## wobe

and the next shot is ......... a valley..


----------



## snowbear

There are a few in here.



Sideling Hill View by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot has *milk*


----------



## CherylL

Milk bath



Baby Milk Bath by Cheryl, on Flickr

and the next shot is set of 3


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

and the next shot is ghostly.


----------



## snowbear

I can't remember if I already posted one of these, so there is a backup.




Spooky! by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




cmw3_d40_DSC_1744 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *low key*.


----------



## Hardus Nameous

...and the next shot has something to do with ice cream.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

... and the next shot has something to do with the *dark room*.


----------



## snowbear

Enlarger by
Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot has *a map*
(I could have been an *%^$&(% and said _choropleth _map)


----------



## terri

And the next shot is from a cemetery.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… a home delivery person!


----------



## terri

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> … a home delivery person!


Hmmm....time to move forward from this one.   

The next shot has boxes in it.


----------



## snowbear

Boxes with ink in them.



DSC_6368.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot has a *helicopter*.


----------



## jeffashman

helo02222021 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has a farm animal in it...


----------



## SquarePeg

red barn by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot has a weathervane.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot is pasta!


----------



## jeffashman

AngryChickenEatingNoodles by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has bread in it...


----------



## limr

Proto-bread:




Day 15 - Wheat by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is a coastline.


----------



## Rickbb

And the next shot has a bee in it.


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot has a C in it


----------



## CherylL

Baby Chipmunk by Cheryl, on Flickr

And the next shot has negative space


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 252840
> 
> And the next shot has a C in it





CherylL said:


> Baby Chipmunk by Cheryl, on Flickr
> 
> And the next shot has negative space




These two are delicious!


----------



## snowbear

Empty Space #1 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is hardwood.


----------



## SquarePeg

And the next shot is using flash.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… aand the next shot is hair styling.


----------



## snowbear

Styled hair (and a little bit of feather)




A is for Ant by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot resembles _*"Good Luck."*_


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

… bad luck, none has anything on "good luck"!


----------



## snowbear

I do, but can't post to my own challenge.

Then the next shot is *chocolate.*


----------



## limr

Lucky Elephant!




rs Big Buddha Hall by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Ack, no fair, I was posting just as Charlie was posting!

But yes, let's go with chocolate for the next shot.


----------



## snowbear

Dilly Dilly (Bar) by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

Let's go with *Shot(s)* for the next shot


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

​… and the next shot is a sandwich.


----------



## snowbear

N is for Nourishment by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

And after all of that, the next shot shouts *Emergency*


----------



## wobe

Dashcam : Lucky badger - left some rubber behind on the road that night....





Next shot is a pier....


----------



## Lez325

and the next shot is a mountain climber


----------



## snowbear

Misstep, folks.
Lucky was done, the current shot is *Emergency*


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

This seems a bit chaotic at first glance. People must sit there with their finger on the *send* button


----------



## wobe

B


snowbear said:


> Misstep, folks.
> Lucky was done, the current shot is *Emergency*


Badger was supposed to be under Emergency (braking and avoidance).


----------



## snowbear

wobe said:


> B
> 
> Badger was supposed to be under Emergency (braking and avoidance).


It's all good, but a little confusing with your caption of "Lucky Badger."

Back to *Mountain Climber*


----------



## terri

My niece, somewhere in upper New York state. 






And the next shot is a kitchen.


----------



## limr

Day 287 - Tomatoes by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is through a window.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot is a *birthday celebration.*


----------



## snowbear

Lining up for a "Jeep Wave" on Jax's 9th birthday.  Behind Engine 15 are a MD State Police cruiser and about 30 Jeeps.  We paraded to Jax's home, then each of us waved to him as we drove by.  Jax's father was deployed to the Middle East and couldn't be here for his son; his Jeep buddies have his back.




Untitled by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *Valentines*.


----------



## snowbear

Wow! No Valentines!




fpn-weekly-sketch-14_25023417105_o by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

OK, the Next Shot is *Key*


----------



## SquarePeg

Key Largo


April Vacation 2015_6006a by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is…a church.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

​… and the next shot is an old cannon!


----------



## jeffashman

Dayton National Cemetery


nov03202106 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has an "aeroplane" in it...


----------



## terri

....and the next shot is, @jeffashman ?


----------



## jeffashman

terri said:


> ....and the next shot is, @jeffashman ?


Updated...


----------



## terri

And the next shot has a birdbath in it.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot is a puppet.


----------



## terri

No puppets, anyone?   

....okay.    So - the next shot has blackbirds in it.


----------



## jeffashman

Redwing Blackbird


RedwingInTree20210515 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has a pizza in it...


----------



## SquarePeg

The day I ordered cheese pizza with cheese… 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣




And the next shot is stairs


----------



## snowbear

DSC_2442.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot is a *blue flower*


----------



## otherprof

snowbear said:


> One of the best alarm clocks I know.  "Cockle-doodle-doo!  I am blue!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_1423.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
> 
> The next shot is: A Silo.


An alarm cock!


----------



## SquarePeg

Inside the bloom by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a snowman


----------



## snowbear

How about a snow ... bear?




SnowbearDorchester by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is an *orange flower.*


----------



## jeffashman

Bumble Bee and Marigold by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has a pink flower in it...


----------



## Rickbb

And the next shot is high contrast B&W.


----------



## zulu42

.


----------



## otherprof

SquarePeg said:


> Where's Pix?  @pixmedic





wobe said:


> Not the ink kind but to get around a blockage - Edinburgh Military Tattoo
> 
> View attachment 252396
> 
> and the next shot is wind....





wobe said:


> Not the ink kind but to get around a blockage - Edinburgh Military Tattoo
> 
> View attachment 252396
> 
> and the next shot is wind....





wobe said:


> Not the ink kind but to get around a blockage - Edinburgh Military Tattoo
> 
> View attachment 252396
> 
> and the next shot is wind....





wobe said:


> Not the ink kind but to get around a blockage - Edinburgh Military Tattoo
> 
> View attachment 252396
> 
> and the next shot is wind....


----------



## Jeff15

The next shot is Ireland.


----------



## snowbear

Flag of one of the Irelands




cmw3_d750_DSC_3217.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot is Pumpkin


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot is "cherries".


----------



## Jeff15

snowbear said:


> Flag of one of the Irelands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmw3_d750_DSC_3217.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr
> 
> The next shot is Pumpkin


That is the flag of Ireland.....


----------



## jeffashman

UICherry2021071701 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

The next shot has vegetables in it... 😏


----------



## SquarePeg

Enough with the fruit already


----------



## jeffashman

SquarePeg said:


> Enough with the fruit already


Fruit removed... 😏


----------



## SquarePeg

We need a sigh emoji.


----------



## snowbear

Jeff15 said:


> That is the flag of Ireland.....


Yes, but some refer to Ulster as Ireland, as well ("Northern Ireland")


----------



## snowbear

Veggies or fruits?  Who cares, they were delicious when they grew up!




cmw3_d40_5314 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *Spring*.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot are city sandals.


----------



## limr

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> … and the next shot are city sandals.



Um...what are city sandals?


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

limr said:


> Um...what are city sandals?



Opened shoes you wouldn't wear at the beach!


----------



## Jeff15

The Republic of Ireland flag is the one in the picture shown but the flag of Northern Ireland (Ulster) would be the Union Flag


----------



## snowbear

Gladdy (or Slinky) is a city girl and pavement princess.




Cowl Easter Egg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is citrus.


----------



## limr

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> Opened shoes you wouldn't wear at the beach!


 
So,, just sandals, then?


----------



## snowbear

Got it coved. Leo.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

limr said:


> So,, just sandals, then?



Yes.


----------



## jeffashman

SquarePeg said:


> We need a sigh emoji.


I think there is a rolling eyes emoji...


----------



## jeffashman

Citrus... and stuff...


sep15202102 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has spheres in it...


----------



## limr

Balls2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is super shallow dof.


----------



## snowbear

DSC_1605.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

And the next shot looks like *a bike chain*


----------



## terri

. ...hmm, no bike chain shots? 

@snowbear, maybe new prompt?


----------



## snowbear

Sure, how about a bike


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

What about basketball!


----------



## adamhiram

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> What about basketball!


My son started playing basketball, but is still learning the rules.  So we made a basketball court out of Lego to practice where he should be in a 4-on-4 game.  Also he decided to add a racecar for some reason.




20220201-DSC_5861a by adamhiram, on Flickr

Since the groundhog saw his shadow today, the next one is "frozen".


----------



## jeffashman

FrozenHolly by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot is cozy...


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

adamhiram said:


> My son started playing basketball, but is still learning the rules.  So *we* made a basketball court out of Lego to practice where he should be in a 4-on-4 game.  Also he decided to add a racecar for some reason.



I can excuse him… he is a kid… but you are just as crazy!


----------



## terri

Cozy:







And the next shot is WINDY!


----------



## jeffashman

Trying to hold on...


dec24202104 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot is calming...


----------



## snowbear

She always calms me.



Sleepy by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *Excitement*.


----------



## jeffashman

Wut??? I'll see if I can catch my dog pooping on the lawn then...


----------



## snowbear

No Excitement?  how about *Surprise*?


----------



## jeffashman

snowbear said:


> No Excitement?  how about *Surprise*?


Ohhhhhhhh! I read it too fast, and thought it said... never mind...


----------



## snowbear

It was edited, but didn't say that either.


----------



## Photo Lady

Is this thread still alive.. looks like it was fun, sorry i only saw it today


----------



## snowbear

Photo Lady said:


> Is this thread still alive.. looks like it was fun, sorry i only saw it today


Very much so.  Once in a while we post s stumper.


----------



## Photo Lady

Sharing snacks.... and the next shot is.... Merry go round


----------



## limr

rAround and around by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is a motorcyle.


----------



## snowbear

From a recent trip to the local HD dealership.  I really liked the trike in the background but it had just been sold.




The next shot is pasta


----------



## acparsons

IMG_0214 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

@acparsons: The challenge for this round is Pasta.


----------



## Rickbb

Maybe the scooter went pasta his turn.


----------



## snowbear

I think that was meant for motorcycle.  We'll give it the rest of the day.


----------



## Jeff15

Could it be a pasta delivery vehicle.....


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

Jeff15 said:


> Could it be a pasta delivery vehicle.....



In an office suit. necktie and shiny boots… really?


----------



## acparsons

My bad. Here's one with my favorite pasta.






The next shot is coffee.


----------



## Photo Lady

The next shot is telephone


----------



## Robshoots

And the next shot is books.


----------



## terri

And the next shot has a couch in it.


----------



## Robshoots

terri said:


> View attachment 253478
> 
> 
> 
> And the next shot has a couch in it.


That’s my kind of book store!


----------



## snowbear

Where I stayed in Boston a while back.





For the next shot, let's try a *rocking chair*.


----------



## CherylL

And the next shot is complimentary colors


----------



## Photo Lady

For the next shot is "time"


----------



## zulu42

and the next shot is small


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot is food


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_DSC_2359 by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

And the next shot is *pastel*


----------



## Photo Lady

snowbear said:


> cmw3_d750_DSC_2359 by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr
> 
> And the next shot is *pastel*


yummy


----------



## snowbear

Photo Lady said:


> yummy


It was.  Homemade, too.


----------



## Photo Lady

snowbear said:


> It was.  Homemade, too.


very nice to be able to make it taste great and make it delicious looking too


----------



## Robshoots

And the next shot is shadows.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

…and the next shot is repetition.


----------



## Warhorse

Very cool shot!
Has a "Twilight Zone" feel to it.


----------



## jeffashman

jan01202202 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot is abstract...


----------



## snowbear

DSC_1632.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *The Letter G*


----------



## limr

Taps by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot has a bottle (or bottles) in it.


----------



## Photo Lady

Golden Retrievers ... and the next shot is clouds


----------



## limr

Photo Lady said:


> Golden Retrievers ... and the next shot is cloudsView attachment 253555



Oops, we're on bottles now.

Edit: Simulpost with Charlie.


----------



## snowbear

DSC_1116.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

And the next shot is *clouds*.


----------



## snowbear

We'll keep both and set it to clouds


----------



## Photo Lady

snowbear said:


> We'll keep both and set it to clouds


he actually beat me by a few seconds.. lol


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

…and the next shot is  railroad tracks


----------



## snowbear

Photo Lady said:


> he actually beat me by a few seconds.. lol


It's happened a couple times.


----------



## snowbear

SoCal.




20160630_142323.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

And the next shot is *Five*


----------



## limr

rs Collage sans text by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is a river.


----------



## Photo Lady

The next shot is the moon


----------



## snowbear

Beautifully done, Leo.


The moongate garden,. at the Smithsonian Institute




Moongate by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *The Letter P*


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

…and the next shot is peanut butter banana sandwich.


----------



## snowbear

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> …and the next shot is peanut butter banana sandwich.


"P"?




> peanut butter banana sandwich - not from me ... I'm not ruining my peanut butter.


----------



## jeffashman

snowbear said:


> "P"?


Fish do it in the river?


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot airplanes


----------



## jeffashman

sep18202103 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has trains in it...


----------



## CherylL

Train Xing by Cheryl, on Flickr

And the next shot is double (exposure, trouble, objects)


----------



## Photo Lady

CherylL said:


> Train Xing by Cheryl, on Flickr
> 
> And the next shot is double (exposure, trouble, objects)


great photo


----------



## CherylL

Photo Lady said:


> great photo


This was last minute thru the car window


----------



## Photo Lady

CherylL said:


> This was last minute thru the car window


Sometimes those are the best...


----------



## snowbear

Double Goslings




cmw3_d40_6154 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *frame in frame*


----------



## Robshoots

The next shot is candles.


----------



## Photo Lady

The next shot will be ice


----------



## CherylL

And the next shot is black/white


----------



## Photo Lady

CherylL said:


> View attachment 253581
> 
> And the next shot is black/white


wow thats alot of ice... poor tree..


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

​…and the next shot is a  cactus


----------



## limr

Flowers and cactus 2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is traffic.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

…and the next shot is a tramway.


----------



## This child

snowbear said:


> Beautifully done, Leo.
> 
> 
> The moongate garden,. at the Smithsonian Institute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moongate by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
> 
> The next shot is *The Letter P*


Wonder what the duck is thinking about how the humans are acting.


----------



## This child

jeffashman said:


> Fish do it in the river?


And never drink down stream from the cow.


----------



## snowbear

Untitled by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

And the next shot is *change*


----------



## Photo Lady

changing partners lol and the next shot is water


----------



## snowbear

DSC_2031.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *magenta*


----------



## jeffashman

dec13202101 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

and the next shot has turquoise in it...


----------



## Photo Lady

jeffashman said:


> dec13202101 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr
> 
> and the next shot has turquoise in it...


so pretty


----------



## Robshoots

And the next shot has a spiral or spirals.


----------



## snowbear

Cinnamon Bun by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *sleep*


----------



## limr

They say he slept for 20 years.




Rip by limrodrigues, on Flickr

The next shot has a dutch tilt.


----------



## snowbear

Does this count?




Dutch Tilt by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

Since we just did one technique I dislike, let's go for another.  The next shot is *Selective Color (please, no grey babies)*.


----------



## jeffashman

This was my very first attempt at selective color. Robin eggs.




The next shot has a baby in it...


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot is a joker.


----------



## Photo Lady

jeffashman said:


> This was my very first attempt at selective color. Robin eggs.
> View attachment 253601
> 
> The next shot has a baby in it...


wow nice!!!


----------



## limr

Day 220 - Hopping by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is fog.


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_DSC_1744 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *ice cream*


----------



## CherylL

Winter parfait by Cheryl, on Flickr

And the next shot is leading lines


----------



## Photo Lady

The next photo is the color yellow


----------



## jeffashman

Cactus blossom close-up by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has fish in it...


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot has salt and pepper.


----------



## snowbear

A little of the first and more of the second.




Chili by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot:  I don't think we've done *keys*, yet.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot a tuning fork.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> … and the next shot a tuning fork.


You can probably stick a fork in _that_ one


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

Dean_Gretsch said:


> You can probably stick a fork in _that_ one



Why… no musician around here?

Ok then… a live turkey?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

and the next shot has a military item in it.


----------



## snowbear

Semper Paratus




DSC_1591.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is furry


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot is "gimme some!"


----------



## terri

And the next shot has a large pasture in it.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

My daughter made me realise that fury and furry are not
the same and that horses have a robe and not a fur!

Should I pull it down?


----------



## Photo Lady

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> My daughter made me realise that fury and furry are not
> the same and that horses have a robe and not a fur!
> 
> Should I pull it down?


horses are furry...


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

Photo Lady said:


> horses are furry...



… very generous of you, milady!


----------



## Photo Lady

my 37 year old Quarter Horse in a large pasture,, the next photo is some thing with whiskers


----------



## snowbear

Showing off! by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot is crackly


----------



## webestang64

Next shot is fast.


----------



## snowbear

UMD Circle by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is Rule of Thirds


----------



## Photo Lady

closest i could find tonight.........next  photo boats


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_DSC_2682.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is diagonal(s)


----------



## wobe

And the next shot is - Marble


----------



## pez

And the next shot is - Claws


----------



## Photo Lady

the next photo is shadows


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

…and the next shot is elegant glass.


----------



## otherprof

And the next shot is FUN!


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next one is fishing


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot is a angry cat.


----------



## Photo Lady

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> very nice and tranquil
> … and the next shot is a angry cat.


----------



## snowbear

OK, as I thought: all the cats at TPF are happy.
The next shot is *Triangle*


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot will be mirrors


----------



## limr

rs Broken Selfie by limrodrigues, on Flickr

The next shot has the color purple.


----------



## Hardus Nameous

X2 6Feb22.jpg
					





					www.thephotoforum.com
				



.....and the next shot is frustration!
As in I'm frustrated as to how to show an image instead of a link.


----------



## Photo Lady

Hardus Nameous said:


> X2 6Feb22.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thephotoforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....and the next shot is frustration!
> As in I'm frustrated as to how to show an image instead of a link.


beautiful


----------



## CherylL

Post-Apocalypse by Cheryl, on Flickr

And the next shot is zoo


----------



## snowbear

In the Maryland Zoo at Baltimore




prairie_dogs3 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *a song*


----------



## Photo Lady

snowbear said:


> In the Maryland Zoo at Baltimore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prairie_dogs3 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
> 
> The next shot is *a song*


awww


----------



## limr

O sole mio!




Day 216 - Bird by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is a dance.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot is feet in the water.


----------



## jeffashman

jan01202205 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot is under water...


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot is pieces


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

jeffashman said:


> jan01202205 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr
> 
> And the next shot is under water...



Very cool… though not expected!


----------



## jeffashman

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> Very cool… though not expected!


I'm a technology person... I'll meet your requirements, but as given and not necessarily as envisioned. For that, I need more detailed requirements...  😁


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

jeffashman said:


> I need more detailed requirements...  😁



No way… I like your surprises!


----------



## snowbear

20160326_205307 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *circles*


----------



## webestang64

Next photo is Odd Shapes.


----------



## snowbear

DSC_1644.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot shows *knots*


----------



## acparsons

Knots


DSC_5925 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

The next shot shows a fowl.


----------



## Jeff15

The next shot is Beans


----------



## snowbear

Cocoa beans (in the pod)




DSC_2392.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot is *Red*


----------



## webestang64

The next shot is out of this world.


----------



## Robshoots

jeffashman said:


> This was my very first attempt at selective color. Robin eggs.
> View attachment 253601
> 
> The next shot has a baby in it...


Nice!


----------



## Robshoots

The next shot is reflections.


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_goose_fly1 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *Full*


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot is jungle


----------



## CherylL

Riding bikes in the jungle




Video of that day:  




And the next shot is fill the frame


----------



## Photo Lady

The next shot anything candid


----------



## snowbear

DSC_3689.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *COOKIES!*


----------



## Warhorse

The next shot is Mice.


----------



## Photo Lady

Warhorse said:


> View attachment 253835
> The next shot is Mice.


look delicious


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

The next shot is RATZ!


----------



## snowbear

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> ​The next shot is RATZ!


What are RATZ?


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

I read this in a cartoon… rats?


----------



## snowbear

OK, thank you.

Maybe to make sure everyone understands the next challenge, we all can try to stay away from marketing and trademark names.


----------



## snowbear

No rats.
The next shot has *Numbers*


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

​The next shot is music partition.


----------



## limr

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> ​The next shot is music partition.



Sorry, I don't mean to be dense, but what do you mean by a music partition?


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

Sorry, a clumsy translation from French.
Sheet music, score.


----------



## limr

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> Sorry, a clumsy translation from French.
> Sheet music, score.



Got it, thanks.


----------



## jeffashman

Bump...


----------



## limr

This was one of the first rolls of film I put through the K1000 almost 30 years ago, and I remember thinking that I'd at last gotten a camera that would allow me to learn how to do what I wanted to do with photography.

There's another shot of this that I like better but it's on my desktop and I'm going to bed soon and am not going to fire it up right now to find it, so I'll add it later. I might also have a higher res version of this one (I pulled this compressed version from my old Wordress blog.)





And the next shot is paws.


----------



## snowbear

Zoe by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is the number eight.


----------



## jeffashman

Eight! Eight legs! <crackle boom> Muahahahaha!


GreenLynxSpider2021072004 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has a multi-engine aircraft in it...


----------



## snowbear

jeffashman said:


> Eight! Eight legs! <crackle boom> Muahahahaha!
> 
> 
> GreenLynxSpider2021072004 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr
> 
> And the next shot has a multi-engine aircraft in it...


Next shot is ??


----------



## jeffashman

snowbear said:


> Next shot is ??


Man, were you sitting there waiting?  😋 

And the next shot has a multi-engine aircraft in it...


----------



## wobe

And the next shot is a cave.


----------



## CherylL

Punta Sur - Garrafon by Cheryl, on Flickr

and the next shot is graffiti


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_1461.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is a Fire Alarm


----------



## jeffashman

Scorpion pepper variants...


ScorpionHeat by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

The next image contains geometric patterns...


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot is a bullfrog


----------



## snowbear

Jim Henson Memorial Bench and Garden by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *Cutting Wood*


----------



## Photo Lady

snowbear said:


> Jim Henson Memorial Bench and Garden by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
> 
> The next shot is *Cutting Wood*


awww he is cute


----------



## snowbear

Photo Lady said:


> awww he is cute


It's the Jim Henson memorial bench (and garden) at the University of Maryland, College Park.


----------



## Photo Lady

snowbear said:


> It's the Jim Henson memorial bench (and garden) at the University of Maryland, College Park.


thank you for info...great photo and history


----------



## jeffashman

snowbear said:


> Jim Henson Memorial Bench and Garden by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
> 
> The next shot is *Cutting Wood*


Now I've got Kermit singing Rainbow Connection stuck in my mind...


----------



## snowbear

No wood cutters out there?  How about *a guitar*


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

The next shot is a high playing card.


----------



## snowbear

Nope?

OK, The next shot has an umbrella


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot has a flat tyre!


----------



## Photo Lady

bump


----------



## snowbear

No flats here, dude.

The next shot is *Region.*  Think outside the box.


----------



## snowbear

Nobody lives in a region?  OK.
The next shot is *Paperwork*


----------



## terri

And the next shot is a cloudy day.


----------



## CherylL

Spring at the Watershed by Cheryl, on Flickr

And the next shot is city


----------



## Jeff15

The next shot is a flag


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

​The next shot is popcorn.


----------



## Jeff15

Another important flag


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

Very good attention, Jeff!


----------



## CherylL

Quincy loves popcorn by Cheryl, on Flickr

And the next shot is purple


----------



## snowbear

DSC_1674.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

And the next shot is *pink*.


----------



## wobe

And the next shot is a reflection


----------



## Photo Lady

the next shot fall leaves


----------



## snowbear

Beat me to it!




Red and Blue by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *high.*


----------



## PJM

And you know
The next must be *low*.


----------



## Photo Lady

next shot is  a door


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

Window is next!


----------



## Photo Lady

the next shot is cars


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

Tramway!


----------



## Photo Lady

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> Tramway! nice!! whats the next shot?





NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> Tramway!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

I wrote tramway!


----------



## snowbear

The closest we have is our Metrorail system.




Untitled by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is a *Turtle*


----------



## Photo Lady

it took me a while to find this old photo of my  pet turtle from 2013, next one is butterflies


----------



## Dave442

And the next is Bicycle
[url=https://flic.kr/p/gjPdjS]
	
Butterfly on Flower by David Bunn, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Jeff15

next shot is sums


----------



## Peeb

And the next shot is ... green


----------



## terri

And the next shot is yellow.


----------



## SquarePeg

Suflower Festival by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a harbor.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter




----------



## SquarePeg

That is a harbor?


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

No… you have beaten me at the line


----------



## snowbear

Portland, ME.  I would love to get a condo in one of these buildings.




cmw3_d750_DSC_2682.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is blue


----------



## SquarePeg

Boston Harbor by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is from a high angle.


----------



## acparsons

DSC_7794 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

and the next shot is Dutch Tilt


----------



## Photo Lady

next shot is windy


----------



## jeffashman

dec24202104 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot is dusty...


----------



## Peeb

Dusty grill in BW- Texture 1 by Peeb OK, on Flickr

The next shot is COLD


----------



## snowbear

Holly by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *Cracker(s)*


----------



## snowbear

Nobody has a shot of crackers?  Ok, the next shot is *leading lines*


----------



## CherylL

The Great River Road by Cheryl, on Flickr

And the next shot is waves


----------



## Photo Lady

some little waves..next shot is the moon


----------



## jeffashman

feb18202205 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

The next shot is the sun...


----------



## Photo Lady

the next shot is rain


----------



## Peeb

Torrential Liquid Sunshine by Peeb OK, on Flickr

And the next shot is ... pets.


----------



## Photo Lady

my birthday boy... and the next shot is boats


----------



## SquarePeg

__
		https://flic.kr/p/2m4HKef

And the next shot is cars


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

…and the next shot is cosmetics.


----------



## Peeb

Next shot: food


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_DSC_2692.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *circle or circles*


----------



## SquarePeg

Point Judith Lighthouse by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is - triangle(s)


----------



## Peeb

Triangles by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is:  sunstars


----------



## SquarePeg

Wreck on the Beach by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is exciting!


----------



## acparsons

and the next shot is bokeh.

View attachment exc.jpg


----------



## Peeb

bokeh by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is: night


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

Next is *playing with kids*.


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot is partners


----------



## snowbear

DSC_3701.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *wood grain*


----------



## limr

Hills Tree 3 by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is white.


----------



## snowbear

DSC_1448.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *grey*


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot is  honey bees


----------



## snowbear

The next shot is *noodles*


----------



## limr

It's Chinatown, there's bound to be noodles somewhere on this block.




Chinatown by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is language.


----------



## terri

And the next shot has a couch in it.

(Yes, it was a darn good bottle of red!)  😉


----------



## snowbear

Couch under the cats.
The next shot is a marshmallow (which happens to be Zoe's playmate's name)




Zoe and Marshmallow by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## jeffashman

The StayPuf Marshmallow Man on the New York Deli in the Careytown area of Richmond, VA


StayPufMarshmellowMan by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has a banana in it...


----------



## limr

Yes, we have no bananas.

How about grass in the next shot?


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot is a dark alley.


----------



## limr

rIntersection by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is of the desert.


----------



## Peeb

desert by Peeb OK, on Flickr

The next shot is: weather


----------



## jeffashman

A cloudy day at the lake...


sep05202111 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

The next shot has a playground in it...


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot is a street vendor,


----------



## limr

Street food by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is a long exposure.


----------



## snowbear

Ten seconds.




DSC_2031.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is Panning


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot is a man


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 254681
> 
> And the next shot is a man



Cool take zulu!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

And the next shot is a woman.


----------



## Philmar

elderly woman - Varanasi, India by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr

And the next shot is a ladder


----------



## snowbear

L is for Ladder Truck by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is Dessert


----------



## jeffashman

feb23202201 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot is breakfast...


----------



## snowbear

A complete breakfast, though the rolls aren't cooked, yet.




Coffee Friends by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr



Cinnamon Bun by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is ... wait for it ... LUNCH


----------



## Hardus Nameous

Fried Spam with spinach, onions, mozzarella, Cholula and various other bits of wholesome goodness.
.....and the next shot is: pushing


----------



## terri

....hmm, no pushing shots I guess.    

Let's go with the next shot is an indoor scene.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

And the next shot is *broken glass*.


----------



## terri

No broken glass?  

Moving along.   The next shot celebrates Spring!


----------



## Peeb

And the next shot is ... night time.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

…and the next shot is *a hot drink!*


----------



## CherylL

Turkish Tea & Delights by Cheryl, on Flickr

And the next shot is eyes


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

CherylL said:


> Turkish Tea & Delights by Cheryl,



Very nice!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

And the next shot is _*LIPS*_


----------



## jeffashman

CherylL said:


> Turkish Tea & Delights by Cheryl, on Flickr
> 
> And the next shot is eyes


One of my favorites! I spent some time in Turkie and it was always fun to sit with the shop owners and have a little tea. I'm always going to World Market looking for Turkish Delights.


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot is squirrels


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot is transportation


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next  shot is clouds


----------



## limr

CherylL said:


> Turkish Tea & Delights by Cheryl, on Flickr
> 
> And the next shot is eyes



Mmm, çay and lokum! I brought some of those glasses back with me - with blue on the saucer instead of red, and the larger size, no gold rim. And I also brought back a çaydanlık so I could make it properly. It always amused me that the literal translation is "thing that tea comes from."


----------



## limr

rCray sky by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot has a bridge.


----------



## snowbear

Casselman River Bridge (Grantsville, MD) by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is a chain


----------



## Photo Lady

next shot is mountains


----------



## Jeff15

The next shot is Fish


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> View attachment 254807
> 
> The next shot is Fish


wow nice photo


----------



## snowbear

My goldfish bowl by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is cattle


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot is smoke


----------



## jeffashman

House fire in the distance...


mar12202204 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next image contains wild flowers...


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot is abstract


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_4888 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is tone mapped (pseudo HDR)


----------



## Photo Lady

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 254820
> 
> And the next shot is abstract


what a beautiful place


----------



## Jeff15

Photo Lady said:


> wow nice photo


This is from a trip to Bavaria last year...


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> This is from a trip to Bavaria last year...


very nice to see such beautiful tranquil nature filled photo.. i bet that was an enjoyed trip


----------



## Jeff15

Its a wonderful place.....


----------



## Peeb

Pseudo-HDR:  (foreground with a flash- background with long exposure)...



Milky Way Season Drawing to a Close by Peeb OK, on Flickr

NEXT:  the color red


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot is totally soaked!


----------



## Peeb

Next: fluffy


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot is eating pizza.


----------



## Photo Lady

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> . gorgeous photo


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

Photo Lady said:


> gorgeous photo



Thanks milady! 
The trap here is not to have a dead sharp cat.


----------



## Peeb

No pizza? Next shot is: vintage.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot is *a love letter.*


----------



## terri

And the next shot has feet in it!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot is _working* in the garden*._


----------



## snowbear

DSC_1448.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *Film*


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot is a basket


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot is a picnic in the wild.


----------



## snowbear

No picnics.  The next shot is *Mowing*


----------



## snowbear

Now mowing?  How about "Mooing" (like a cow).


----------



## Photo Lady

found one...and the next shot is moo


----------



## Photo Lady

the next shot is wild 

 flowers in a field


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… and the next shot is a "wabitt".


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot is a figurine of a women


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot is a bug


----------



## Shinden

And the Next shot is, a Reptile.


----------



## Photo Lady

the next shot is fruit


----------



## snowbear

Cider House by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *a Hamster*


----------



## terri

Ok, so no hamsters!  

The next shot has mostly sky in it.


----------



## Shinden

And the next shot is sepia


----------



## Photo Lady

the next shot is micro


----------



## limr

I think we skipped sepia.




Day 311 - Oil cans by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And then the next shot will be micro.


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot is a flying plane


----------



## Jeff15

the next shot is a fruit...


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> View attachment 255109
> 
> the next shot is a fruit...


wow awesome plane and photo shot


----------



## snowbear

20160630_134723.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot has a Ladder


----------



## limr

rLadders by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is a city scene.


----------



## Photo Lady

The next shot is easter related


----------



## snowbear

PEEPS! by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is high key


----------



## CherylL

Last bloom 2 by Cheryl, on Flickr

And the next shot is negative space


----------



## Photo Lady

The sun...and the next shot is goats


----------



## jeffashman

BillyGoat by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has a camel in it...


----------



## wobe

Olympus OM40 Circa 1986





.....and the next shot is underwater...


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_5144 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *a tractor.*


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

And the next shot has a young child.


----------



## jeffashman

Lily in Hat by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has a senior in it...


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot has stars in the sky


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

and the next shot has a palm tree.


----------



## PhotoHobbyist

and the next shot is the first signs of spring.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

and the next shot has a fire hydrant in it.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

limr said:


> I think we skipped sepia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 311 - Oil cans by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> And then the next shot will be micro.



This photo is timeless. Really nice.


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot is dinner


----------



## terri

And the next shot has a beach in it.


----------



## snowbear

The beach at Niantic, CT by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is a *Lake.*


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot is an escalator


----------



## terri

No escalators?  Okay then -

The next shot has a staircase in it.


----------



## Photo Lady

terri said:


> No escalators?  Okay then -
> 
> The next shot has a staircase in it.


and the next shot is picnic table


----------



## PhotoHobbyist

and the next shot is a festival.


----------



## snowbear

Morris dancers at a wool and sheep festival



DSC_1517.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is white flowers


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot is a portrait of human


----------



## snowbear

The (local) nieces.




DSC_3697.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot has Sail Boats


----------



## limr

Ahoy by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot has a river.


----------



## snowbear

US 40 Bridge, Casselman River (Grantsville, MD) by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *Apples*.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

...and the next shot is of a wedding.


----------



## jesssica_

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 255353
> 
> ...and the next shot is of a wedding.


Here comes the bride 




And the next shot is food


----------



## terri

And the next shot is dessert.


----------



## limr

It was Buzz's birthday recently. He's a committed nihilist so I got an appropriate candle for his cake 



And the next shot is a cocktail.


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot is wildlife


----------



## Hardus Nameous

....and the next shot has a street in it.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

…and the next shot has a birdhouse in it.


----------



## SquarePeg

Scituate Light by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is at blue hour


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

@SquarePeg That is the perfect New England birdhouse!


----------



## SquarePeg

Dean_Gretsch said:


> @SquarePeg That is the perfect New England birdhouse!


I definitely want one!


----------



## limr

Night swim by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is low angle natural light.


----------



## SquarePeg

Spring blooms at the Boston Public Garden by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is… bokeh shot


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

And the next shot has the color of purple.


----------



## snowbear

Pencil Holder by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

And the next shot is *Beige*


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

…and the next shot has a fish in it.


----------



## jeffashman

__
		https://flic.kr/p/cPnMej

And the next shot has a zoo animal in it...


----------



## snowbear

prairie_dogs3 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is a truck


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot is a bus


----------



## PJM

Next shot is a penguin.


----------



## Peeb

Penguins can be tough to come by this time of year. 

And the next shot is Easter


----------



## Photo Lady

Peeb said:


> Penguins can be tough to come by this time of year.
> 
> And the next shot is Easter


Happy Easter everyone.. and the next shot is  chocolate


----------



## wobe

And the next shot is wilderness..


----------



## snowbear

DSC_3320.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *urban*


----------



## SquarePeg

And the next shot is… motion


----------



## snowbear

Ferris Wheel by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *A Bridge*


----------



## Space Face

Tyg said:


> The next shot is *square format*


Inverness if I'm not wrong?


----------



## Peeb

2015 Honda Pilot at sunrise by Peeb OK, on Flickr
Captured on Mamiya C220 medium format film camera.
Next shot is wide angle


----------



## SquarePeg

Thread Leaf Maple by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a double exposure…


----------



## PhotoHobbyist

and the next shot is an outdoor concert.

Edit (snowbear):  Don't delete to preserve continuity


----------



## snowbear

Not sure I'd call that a double exposure, but the thread is all in fun.




Jazz on the National Mall by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot contains an *antique*.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

​Next is futuristic!


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot is* aerodynamic*


----------



## John 2

....and the next shot is *"fluid*"


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

Tyg said:


> And the next shot is *metallic*



… and dramatic expression, Tyg!


----------



## Shinden

And the next shot is a airborne.


----------



## snowbear

Geese by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *quiet*


----------



## terri

ewww, didn't realize that file was so large, sorry.   




And the next shot has loud, noisy TRAFFIC in it!


----------



## snowbear

Traffic by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *rocking*


----------



## Peeb

Well, it’s rocks anyhow. 

Next shot is black and white.


----------



## Hardus Nameous

img214.jpg



__ Hardus Nameous
__ Apr 10, 2022





...and the next shot has a snake in it.


----------



## jeffashman

BabySnake2021080403BW by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has a marsupial in it...


----------



## wobe

And the next shot is clockwork…


----------



## Photo Lady

wobe said:


> View attachment 255611
> 
> And the next shot is clockwork…


he's so cute


----------



## zulu42

And the next shot is *an arrow*


----------



## snowbear

The next shot is a toy.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The next shot is jewelry.


----------



## Warhorse

And the next shot is a tree


----------



## limr

Sorghum 1 by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is shadows.


----------



## snowbear

Warhorse said:


> View attachment 255631
> And the next shot is a tree


Oooo - Gladiator ring


----------



## jeffashman

_MG_1503 (2) by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has highlights...


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot is the park


----------



## Space Face

.....and the next shot is a Harley Davidson.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

…and the next shot is old boots


----------



## cgw

Harley EVO Bobber
Mamiya RB67 Pro S+90/3.8C
Kodak TMY-2
Nikon D7200+Micro Nikkor 40/2.8g neg scan


----------



## Space Face

Vintage DM's Circa 1993



............and the next shot is a curry.


----------



## snowbear

No curry.
The next shot is *abstract*


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot is icecream


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_DSC_2666.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *circle*


----------



## Photo Lady

snowbear said:


> cmw3_d750_DSC_2666.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
> 
> The next shot is *circle*


adorable..


----------



## SquarePeg

Point Judith Lighthouse by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is - black and white.


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot is a classic car


----------



## snowbear

DSC_3631.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

And the next shot is *Complimentary Colors*


----------



## cgw

Guelph, Ontario
The Ward in Winter
Ricoh GR II

Next shot: *Water in motion*


----------



## SquarePeg

Chasing waterfalls in CT by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is... something in a group


----------



## terri

And the next shot has a large rectangle in it.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

...and the next shot has an alien in it.


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_DSC_3136.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot is *Leading Lines*


----------



## SquarePeg

Boston Skyline by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is - a mirror


----------



## jeffashman

FtWorthNatureCenter2021070105 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot is prismatic...


----------



## Photo Lady

next shot is life guard


----------



## snowbear

20160630_134054.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *a spiral*


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

...and the next shot is a scarecrow.


----------



## terri

No scarecrows, then?   We'll move on.


The next shot has large boulders in it.


----------



## jeffashman

Wichita Mountains, Central Oklahoma


Wichita Mountains by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

The next shot has conifers in it...


----------



## PhotoHobbyist

The next shot has spring flowers.


----------



## Photo Lady

the next shot is a lighthouse


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

The next shot has a ladder.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

Photo Lady, your trigger finger was faster than mine!


----------



## Photo Lady

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> Photo Lady, your trigger finger was faster than mine!


i have had two cups of coffee.. lol


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

Photo Lady said:


> i have had two cups of coffee.. lol


So, that's how you do it!


----------



## Photo Lady

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> So, that's how you do it!


getting up with 4 pups..you need coffee.. now they are all sleeping.. lol


----------



## SquarePeg

Nubble 8x10 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is - blue


----------



## Photo Lady

The bird just happened to land in front of the Muriel..the next shot is rain


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

… the next shot is a ladder!


----------



## PJM

Photo Lady said:


> The bird just happened to land in front of the Muriel..the next shot is rainView attachment 255913


You get a two-fer for that one.


----------



## jeffashman

BarnSwallows2021072606 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has a slide in it...


----------



## CherylL

From my first DSLR





and the next shot is dance


----------



## Peeb

No dancers? Next shot is red.


----------



## Photo Lady

next shot is story telling


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

…and next shot is* "I can't believe this!"*


----------



## terri

And the next shot is all about purple!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

terri said:


> View attachment 255998



I did not expect this but it is very pertinent!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

…and next shot is *"I want more!"*


----------



## Robshoots

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> …and next shot is* "I can't believe this!"*


Great capture of his expression.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

...and the next shot is a sailor.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 256000



Ok… you got me!


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_1247.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is Snacks


----------



## Photo Lady

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> …and next shot is* "I can't believe this!"*


ha ha good one!


----------



## limr

Beer is a snack, right?




rs Mmmm beer by limrodrigues, on Flickr

The next shot is a bridge.


----------



## jeffashman

FtWorthNatureCenter2021070102 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot is a beach...


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot is a the stars and moon


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Beer is a snack, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rs Mmmm beer by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> The next shot is a bridge.


Actually, it's one of the food groups.


----------



## PhotoHobbyist

Moonlight and the stars.  Does that count?  And the next is a body of water smooth as glass.


----------



## snowbear

DSC_0048.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is boredom


----------



## SquarePeg

obsessed with twirling by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is - a mountain vista


----------



## snowbear

Sideling Hill View by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot is royal.


----------



## limr

And the next shot is relaxing.


----------



## cgw

limr said:


> Beer is a snack, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rs Mmmm beer by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> The next shot is a bridge.


You don't buy beer, you just rent it...


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot is fruit


----------



## John 2

Autumns Bounty

And the next shot is Table Top


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

…and the next shot is painful.


----------



## SquarePeg

SCAT4071-Edit by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is something with stripes.


----------



## John 2

Made for walking.
and the next shot is Motion.


----------



## limr

John 2 said:


> Made for walking.
> 
> View attachment 256047



So what's the next shot subject?


----------



## John 2

Sorry, Amended.


----------



## snowbear

DSC_2975 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *cleaner or cleaning*.


----------



## Hardus Nameous

For a nice clean smile and fresh breath:












X1 6Feb22.jpg



__ Hardus Nameous
__ Feb 6, 2022





....and the next shot has an arachnid in it.


----------



## snowbear

DSC_1605.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The bext ahot is *orange*


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

And the next shot has die/dice.


----------



## jeffashman

Untitled by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has "checkers" in it...


----------



## snowbear

No checkers; the next shot is *wood or wood grain*


----------



## terri

And the next shot shows reflections!


----------



## snowbear

Tuckahoe Creek Railroad Bridge by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot is aluminum


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

The next shot is the 80's


----------



## limr

It was definitely a warm day.




Nevermind by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is blue.


----------



## John 2

Study in Blue





...and the next shot is "Energy"


----------



## Space Face

It's an Electromatic.

Next shot is bald.


----------



## snowbear

National Harbor Guardian by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *Caution*


----------



## snowbear

No Caution?
The next shot is *luggage*


----------



## wobe

Would you believe we posted at almost the same time 

Next shot Luggage!


----------



## Photo Lady

Best i can do for luggage. luggage rack in the vintage car..and the next shot is typewriter


----------



## limr

rs Flying Typewriters by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is fog.


----------



## Photo Lady

wow thats alot of typewriters haha..and the next shot is a cabin cruiser


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

…and the next photo is a propeller driven plane.


----------



## terri

And the next shot has an arachnid in it.


----------



## webestang64

Next shot has a Dragonfly in it......


----------



## jeffashman

oct16202101 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has a scarab in it...


----------



## terri

No scarab shots?   OK.   

The next shot has a beetle in it.


----------



## snowbear

Out of focus.




I bet you weren't expecting that!

The next shot is a star.


----------



## jeffashman

feb24202202 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

The next shot has a crescent in it...


----------



## snowbear

Close.




Dilly Dilly (Bar) by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is solar


----------



## webestang64

Next shot is slow........


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

and the next shot is bread


----------



## snowbear

MLW's home made focaccia




cmw3_d40_4888 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *Cake*


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

and the next shot is scuba related


----------



## terri

Nothing scuba related?   We'll move on..

The next shot shows summer fun!


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot is fireworks


----------



## SquarePeg

Boston Harbor Fireworks by SharonCat..., on Flickr


And the next shot is backlighting


----------



## Photo Lady

not much of a golden glow...but different ........and the next shot is front door


----------



## terri

And the next shot has lots of orange in it.


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot is beach umbrellas

 on the shore


----------



## terri

What, no beach umbrellas??   We all need to get out more.   😉

Okay, the next shot is...a beach!


----------



## SquarePeg

OBX Sunrise by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is the moon…


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot is the stars


----------



## Robshoots

And the next shot is shadows.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

and the next shot is panning an auto.


----------



## limr

Car 108 by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next picture has words in it.


----------



## terri

And the next shot has a musical instrument in it.


----------



## John 2

......and the next shot is in a fairground


----------



## snowbear

DSC_1555.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is at/of a formal affair


----------



## Photo Lady

Robshoots said:


> View attachment 256935
> 
> And the next shot is shadows.


wow what a starry night


----------



## terri

No shots of a formal affair?   Let's move on. 

The next shot has a triangle in it.


----------



## limr

And the next shot has a bicycle.


----------



## John 2

*Transport Home*





And the next shot involves "Electricity"


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

And the next shot is a busy street shot at night.


----------



## snowbear

Busy enough for a traffic jam



Traffic by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot has Public Safety workers / First Responders


----------



## mjcmt

Chicago cop circa 1988




next photo is big nose


----------



## limr

And the next shot is the golden hour.


----------



## snowbear

Sunrise on the CU campus by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot has a school bus


----------



## terri

Hmm, no school bus shots, then.

The next shot has kids in it!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

and the next has cacti in it.


----------



## limr

Flowers and cactus by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot has long shadows.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

and the next shot has a steam locomotive.


----------



## limr

Train1 by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is sunflare.


----------



## SquarePeg

Memorial Day tribute on the Common by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot uses Dutch tilt


----------



## Jeff15

What is a Dutch tilt.....?


----------



## mjcmt

Next photo is airplane


----------



## webestang64

Jeff15 said:


> What is a Dutch tilt.











						Dutch angle - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Warfarin

Jeff15 said:


> What is a Dutch tilt.....?


It is shooting with your camera tilted at an angle instead of perfectly horizontal or vertical.  Example placing a persons head in the corner of the shot.


----------



## jeffashman

Jeff15 said:


> What is a Dutch tilt.....?


Taking a photo at an angle, instead of level. I've seen some here, so I'm sure one will show up soon. Oh, hah, someone already posed one...


----------



## jeffashman

sep18202103 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

The next shot has a bovine creature in it...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

and the next shot has a unicycle in it.


----------



## terri

No unicycle shots?   We move on!

The next shot has a golf course in it.


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_DSC_2758.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot is bubbles!


----------



## snowbear

No bubbes?  Wow!

The next shot is *Spilled Liquid*


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot is a spider


----------



## SquarePeg

An old one taken with my Nikon


Spider Bokeh by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a staircase


----------



## terri

And the next shot has summer fruit in it.


----------



## snowbear

yes, tomatoes are fruit.




cmw3_d40_5314 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

the next shot is rain or storm


----------



## wobe

A very rare occurrence, rain and storm at Alice Springs.

Next shot is ‘modern life’!


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_DSC_0458.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *Sepia*


----------



## John 2

and the next shot is "...all at sea."


----------



## vintagesnaps

Catching up...  I learned about 'Dutch' tilt in a course thru TCM (Turner Classic Movies). It came from German Expressionism, and was actually Deutsch tilt but evolved into being called 'Dutch' tilt. 

Used in movies like - Leo knows this - Orson Welles 'The Third Man', and early German silent films in the '20's like 'Nosferatu' and 'The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari'. It was used to create tension and disorientation. 

I think I watched this on Vimeo when I took the class (for class? afterwards??) which shows some great examples of it in more contemporary films. 

Around Halloween TCM often digs out some of those from the '20s with tilt, high contrast B&W, lots of shadows, etc.









						The Dutch Angle
					

Is the Dutch angle the black sheep of cinematography? A technique created by tilting the camera any number of degrees to either side, the Dutch angle (also referred…




					vimeo.com


----------



## vintagesnaps

Boy it takes a lot of searching thru a lot of crap sites to find what you're looking for or something worthwhile. Just sayin'. And pardon the interruption, on with regularly (un)scheduled (non)programming! 

I like those rainy green tomatoes Charlie, sometimes simpler is better in a beautifully done photo. And the one of that car John!


----------



## limr

Underway by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is taken from a low angle.


----------



## webestang64

Next shot is a high angle.


----------



## Peeb

Next shot is a macro


----------



## Jeff15

The next shot is Breakfast


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

...and the next shot is a mixed drink


----------



## limr

Day 253 - Martini by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is swimming.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

@limr I thought you might have a shot or two of those😊


----------



## Peeb

Synchronized swimming- pelican style by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is flying


----------



## Photo Lady

The next shot is mountains


----------



## John 2

Two Jack Lake.





....and the next shot has shoes in it.


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_5743 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot contains *nuts*


----------



## wobe

I’m sure there are plenty of nuts in some of these..

The next shot is a wild sea.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

…and the next shot is a famous landmark.


----------



## limr

135 E 42nd St. Also known as the Chrysler Building




135 resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is a statue.


----------



## Peeb

saint clare of assisi by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is hazy


----------



## SquarePeg

Anisquam Light by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot has a flag…


----------



## Photo Lady

The next shot has a picnic table


----------



## John 2

Our Picnic guest.






................  and the next shot will have someone dancing.


----------



## Peeb

No dancers? Next shot is summertime.


----------



## limr

Night swim by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is chairs.


----------



## SquarePeg

Goat Island Sunset Blue Hour by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is dogs!!!


----------



## Peeb

Miss Riley in her Halloween costume. Next shot is: Cats.


----------



## Warhorse

Nice Peeb!
I like this "MGM" shot a lot.


----------



## PhotoHobbyist

My neighbor's six toed cat.






And the next shot is fishing.


----------



## snowbear

This one fits the last theme, as well - fishing fly made from kitty's fur, collected by daily brushing which she absolutely loves.




"Zoe" fly by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot is a portrait.


----------



## jeffashman

feb19202205 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has fish in it...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

And the next shot is an orchard.


----------



## snowbear

DSC_2044.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is diagonal composition


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Hope this fits!
The next shot has a tradesman in it.


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_1484.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot has keys


----------



## Peeb

keys to happiness by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot has a church.


----------



## wobe

And the next shot is a warship…


----------



## John 2

HMS Monmouth




.....and the next image contains a kite


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

And the next shot has a firearm in it.


----------



## Terrier

A wooden "Digger" with a wooden rifle, a roadside tribute to the Australian Soldier.




and the next picture is a reflection.....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

the next shot is slow motion.


----------



## John 2

You can't get slower than time:





......and the next shot has blur.


----------



## Photo Lady

Its a blur.. although not sure he moved much..lol.. so darn cute though.. next shot is a bird in flight


----------



## jeffashman

GreatEgret2021052902 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot is a bird diving into the water...


----------



## Photo Lady

Belly Flop,,,,and the next shot is still life


----------



## Peeb

The-law-is-a-jealous-mistress by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is the night sky


----------



## Photo Lady

next shot is a forest


----------



## SquarePeg

Birch path by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is fireworks…


----------



## Peeb

Next shot is golden hour


----------



## Photo Lady

next shot is vintage bike or motorcycle


----------



## Terrier

and the next photo is a spiral.


----------



## CherylL

Nature's S curves by Cheryl, on Flickr

And the next shot is green


----------



## jeffashman

Green Lynx Spider



GreenLynxSpider2021072004 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot is orange


----------



## CherylL

Pumpkins by Cheryl, on Flickr

And the next shot is sunny


----------



## P.giannakis

And the next shot is window...


----------



## Jeff15

the next shot is rusty


----------



## John 2

.....assume jeff's image is of "Sunshine"?

and the next image is a water sport.


----------



## Jeff15

Whats happened here....??


----------



## Photo Lady

next shot dining out...oops this was rusty


----------



## limr

Jeff15 said:


> Whats happened here....??



What happened is that there were two pictures for "sunny" just a few minutes apart, and so there were two different subjects that were given for the next shot. "Window" was the first subject given, and then "rusty."

Then a "window" shot was posted, with "water sports" given as the next subject, and the last picture posted was in response to "rusty" and gave "dining out" as a subject.

So please, folks, to get us back on track, the next shot will be "water sports" and that person should give "dining out" as the next subject. And just be mindful of the fact that sometimes, two people end up posting almost at the same time, but the first one posted is generally the one that "wins out."


----------



## limr

Actually, allow me...

Water sports:



rA day at the beach by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next subject is 'dining out.'


----------



## snowbear

This morning’s breakfast.




The next shot is a 🐈‍⬛kitty


----------



## jeffashman

Jeff15 said:


> Whats happened here....??


I always refresh the page before I paste, because someone else has beat me to the post.


----------



## wobe

Old ‘one-eye’!






And the next shot is vertigo!


----------



## SquarePeg

And the next shot is curves…


----------



## John 2

Curves and Spirals






....and the next shot is .........  country life.


----------



## SquarePeg

Maine Lupines by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is…background separation.


----------



## Warhorse

Beautiful shot Sharon!


----------



## Peeb

Winter Portrait by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot has metal in it.


----------



## jeffashman

Abe Lincoln resting in the shade...



20220122 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has plastic in it...


----------



## mjcmt

next shot has human feet in it.


----------



## mjcmt

P.giannakis said:


> View attachment 258167
> And the next shot is window...


A fabulous street photo giving homage to the masters.


----------



## limr

Feet by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is paper.


----------



## John 2

Binary Text





.....and the next image contains jewels....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

and the next shot is a campfire.


----------



## mjcmt

Next image is B&W street photo


----------



## P.giannakis

And the next one is "Shop Window"


----------



## John 2

Just what I wanted.







.........and the next shot contains .............. an alleyway.


----------



## P.giannakis

and the next picture contains .... sea.


----------



## SquarePeg

Marshall Point Lighthouse by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is all about speed


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

and the next shot is a desert.


----------



## snowbear

The next shot is the ocean


----------



## Terrier

"Nobbies" Phillip Island, Victoria, Aust.... 



and the next picture is a cow!


----------



## John 2

Give us a kiss




And the next shot is hand or hands


----------



## mjcmt

Homeless Howard's frostbitten hands. circa 1987




next shot is books


----------



## snowbear

At the Esri User’s Conference



The next shot is a *texture*.


----------



## jeffashman

An old, gnarled tree...



sep11202109 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

The next shot has high luminosity


----------



## Warfarin

Antler arch in Jackson WY

Next shot is Old camera


----------



## limr

The first picture I took after I restored my father's 1965 Polaroid Land Camera 100

The print:



Day 130 - Zelda print by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the recovered negative:



Day 130 - Zelda negative cropped by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the camera in question (taken with a non-old Fujifilm Instax)



rs Instant memories by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is something new.


----------



## terri

limr said:


> The first picture I took after I restored my father's 1965 Polaroid Land Camera 100
> 
> The print:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 130 - Zelda print by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> And the recovered negative:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 130 - Zelda negative cropped by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> And the camera in question (taken with a non-old Fujifilm Instax)
> 
> 
> 
> rs Instant memories by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> And the next shot is something new.


----------



## P.giannakis

Something new...





Next picture contains bike(s)


----------



## CherylL

Bike repair shop at Coba MX    
Stud




Coba bike repair - stud by Cheryl, on Flickr

And the next shot is out of focus


----------



## John 2

Walk Towards the Light




............. and the next image is Hot Hot Hot................


----------



## snowbear

the next shot is a cowboy hat


----------



## Peeb

Next shot is leading lines


----------



## Photo Lady

View attachment 258326


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot is woods


----------



## SquarePeg

SCAT4250-Edit by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a seascape.


----------



## John 2

I See No Ships (5 portrait stitch)







.........................and the next image has a ferry in it..........................


----------



## Warfarin

Owen Beach




And the next shot is Conflict


----------



## Peeb

Friendly disagreement by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot: rain


----------



## mjcmt

Lake rain




next shot is cornfield


----------



## Photo Lady

The next shot is front doors


----------



## P.giannakis

Next shot contains.... shoes.


----------



## CherylL

BabyShoesBokeh by Cheryl, on Flickr

next shot is rainbow


----------



## Peeb

CherylL said:


> BabyShoesBokeh by Cheryl, on Flickr
> 
> next shot is rainbow


Love the hearts bokeh!


----------



## Peeb

Double Rainbow (Explore 9-1-20) by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is black-and-white


----------



## mjcmt

next shot is ski boat


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot is a bench


----------



## Photo Lady

The next shot is a bench


----------



## snowbear

Jim Henson Memorial Bench and Garden, University of Maryland at College Park



Jim Henson Memorial Bench and Garden by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot has *apples*


----------



## Photo Lady

snowbear said:


> Jim Henson Memorial Bench and Garden, University of Maryland at College Park
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Henson Memorial Bench and Garden by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
> 
> The next shot has *apples This would be my favorite statue.. *


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot is rabbits


----------



## terri

Bunny is on the left - hard to see because he's several feet away from Bex, who was watching him munch in our back yard.    










And the next shot has a swimming pool in it.


----------



## Peeb

Miss Riley in the Pool by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is silhouette.


----------



## snowbear

DSC_4185.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *Pink*


----------



## jeffashman

Hibiscus by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

The next shot has artistic motion blur in it...


----------



## CherylL

Peeb said:


> Love the hearts bokeh!


Thank you!  I made the shape with a paper cutter on black paper as a DIY filter


----------



## CherylL

Blur of a metal wall art



Abstract motion by Cheryl, on Flickr

And the next shot is water sport


----------



## Jeff15

The next shot a small creature


----------



## snowbear

Pew! Dude, was that you? by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *sleepy*


----------



## mjcmt

Nap Time, Chicago 1989




The next photo is tall trees.


----------



## mjcmt

Jeff15 said:


> View attachment 258416
> 
> The next shot a small creature


You captured the energy of the experience.


----------



## Photo Lady

snowbear said:


> Pew! Dude, was that you? by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
> 
> The next shot is *sleepy*


stink bug......


----------



## Photo Lady

next shot frame in a frame


----------



## SquarePeg

Coastal Maine by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is glass


----------



## Photo Lady

The Next shot is a farm house


----------



## wobe

And the next shot is a factory…


----------



## mjcmt

nest photo is 'looking up'


----------



## Photo Lady

next shot is a owl


----------



## Jeff15

Barn Owl





Next shot is a brick


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> Barn Owl
> 
> View attachment 258448
> 
> Next shot is a brick


wow gorgeous............


----------



## snowbear

From the old 9-1-1 center



The next shot is purple


----------



## Photo Lady

next shot is snow


----------



## terri

And the next shot has salad in it.


----------



## terri

Whaaaat?  Nothing with salad in it?   Okay. 

The next shot has flowing water.


----------



## SquarePeg

Chasing waterfalls in CT by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is bokehlicious


----------



## John 2

And the next shot will include a ring......................


----------



## mjcmt

next shot should be a people street photo.


----------



## Terrier

Sovereign Hill, Ballarat . . . .



....... and the next photo is heavy machinery.


----------



## CherylL

And the next shot is fence


----------



## mjcmt

next shot is big game wildlife


----------



## snowbear

It’s pretty big.





The next shot is *diving or diver*


----------



## Peeb

No divers?  Next shot is food.


----------



## snowbear

N is for Nourishment by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

the next shot is *light painting*


----------



## Peeb

Next shot is your favorite image this year


----------



## Photo Lady

not my best but my most liked... waiting for morning coffee.. next shot is woods


----------



## P.giannakis

Next picture contains a.... ball.


----------



## mjcmt

Chicago circa 1986

next shot is valley


----------



## PJM

Next shot is a castle.


----------



## John 2

Conwy Castle




........................and the next shot has a Yacht under sail in it .


----------



## Peeb

Next shot is nature


----------



## snowbear

Cypress Berries by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is a starfish


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

and the next shot is a severe storm.


----------



## Peeb

Rotation (Explore 7-26-20) by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is happy


----------



## CherylL

Happy times picking blackberries




Americana - Meeting by the Blackberries by Cheryl, on Flickr

The next shot is musical instrument


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_2286 by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot is *Leading Lines*


----------



## Warfarin

Fuji 400 Superia.  Memorial Day  2022



Next shot is Chickens


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

and the next shot is of public transportation.


----------



## snowbear

Untitled by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *yellow*


----------



## jeffashman

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 258623
> and the next shot is of public transportation.


Looks like they just crossed the road... why?


----------



## jeffashman

Swallowtail and Flower 2 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has a caterpillar in it...


----------



## limr

No caterpillars it seems. How about the next shot is candles?


----------



## Warfarin

Love that rooster shot


----------



## P.giannakis

Next picture contains .... music.


----------



## John 2

.................and the next shot is inside a public building.


----------



## snowbear

Station 816, PGFD



DSC_0001.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *something tangled*


----------



## limr

Tangle by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is bricks.


----------



## snowbear

On the U Colorado, Boulder campus



CU Campus Memorial Center by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *movement*


----------



## Peeb

Next shot is still.


----------



## Jeff15

The next shot is a toy


----------



## mjcmt

Next shot is 'vintage'


----------



## limr

rAge by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is modern.


----------



## John 2

.............................. the next image contains alcahol.


----------



## mjcmt

Next photo is a camera photo


----------



## jeffashman

Zenit ET 35mm Film by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot is summer fun...


----------



## Peeb

Next shot is:  reflection


----------



## snowbear

Reflection by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *cookies*


----------



## Peeb

OK-- not cookies, but at least confections:




Next shot has sun beams


----------



## P.giannakis

Next picture contains.... library


----------



## wobe

And the next shot is …. Summer


----------



## Peeb

Philmont Scout Ranch- summer of 1979 by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Captured with a Yashica FR1 with yashinon 50mm f/1.8 lens.  No such thing as EXIF back then, so who know?  The sun star suggests I was stopped down some.  I scanned this in about 5 yrs ago- maybe Kodachrome?

Next shot is ... funny.


----------



## Jeff15

It's 6 o'clock somewhere







the next shot is clear


----------



## terri

Hmm, nothing clear from anyone?   Let's move on. 

The next shot has a dinner table in it.

(Yeah, I'm hungry - what of it?!)


----------



## jeffashman

Feet not allowed on the table, but you didn't say chins aren't allowed...



Untitled by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has an old chair in it...


----------



## Jeff15

The next shot is of bones.


----------



## SquarePeg

Fall 2021 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a reflection.


----------



## jeffashman

Aug15202102 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has a glow in it....


----------



## Robshoots

And the next shot has triangles.


----------



## Peeb

Fork by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot:  minimalism.


----------



## CherylL

Flower bud by Cheryl, on Flickr

And the next shot is furry


----------



## Jeff15

the next shot is black


----------



## mjcmt

Black leaves




next image is motorcycle


----------



## limr

rSapersteins by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot has a street sign.


----------



## Peeb

Loose Bison by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is white.


----------



## Terrier

Corellas



and the next picture will be "Weird"


----------



## Jeff15

The next shot is rare..


----------



## SquarePeg

Sunset Moonrise by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is shadows…


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

and the next shot is the sun.


----------



## limr

Oludeniz by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is nighttime.


----------



## Rickbb

And the next shot is a barnyard.


----------



## limr

Bah Ram Ewe by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is a cityscape.


----------



## SquarePeg

Boston Common Memorial Day Pano by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a portrait…


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot is a monkey


----------



## gk fotografie

...and the next shot contains a bridge


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

And the next shot has a vegetable garden


----------



## John 2

...........................and the next shot is about smoke


----------



## CherylL

SquarePeg said:


> Sunset Moonrise by SharonCat..., on Flickr
> 
> And the next shot is shadows…


Great shot!  Everything is lined up and color coordinating


----------



## jeffashman

mar12202204 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has fog...


----------



## Peeb

Fog thru the grass by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is fire


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

and the next shot is a shooting star


----------



## SquarePeg

the comet! by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is golden hour.


----------



## John 2

*Dying Moments.*

Washed up after losing it engine in a storm and never floated again.  It was being broken up at this stage.  It just struck me that both the day and the ship were at the end of life.






...............................and the next shot contains steam.


----------



## gk fotografie

The next shot must have fruit in it...


----------



## Robshoots

And the next shot has a scooter.


----------



## John 2

................................and the next shot is a horse or horses in competition.


----------



## limr

rs Jumping horse by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is clouds.


----------



## jeffashman

FtWorthNatureCenter2021070104 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot is clowns...


----------



## terri

jeffashman said:


> And the next shot is clowns...


 

eww.


----------



## CherylL

and the next shot is complimentary colors


----------



## Peeb

Blue and gold:



Sunrise spiderweb by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is black and white


----------



## Hardus Nameous

Lawn sprinklers in the rain.
...and the next shot is: intelligent


----------



## Peeb

Hardus Nameous said:


> Lawn sprinklers in the rain.
> ...and the next shot is: intelligent


Intelligent?  I'm out, lol.  (Popcorn-munching emoji)...


----------



## limr

Well, I was just going to post a selfie  🤣  but then I remembered that bookstore kitties are very very smart.



 



And the next shot is books!


----------



## snowbear

Time by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *Math*


----------



## gk fotografie

... and the next shot has a lot of BOKEH


----------



## Jeff15

the next shot is Beans


----------



## Robshoots

The next shot has a sunflower.


----------



## limr

Sunflower 3 by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is minimalist.


----------



## gk fotografie

...and the next shot is a cathedral (or a church)


----------



## terri

And the next shot has a fast car in it.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

And the next photo has a tree as the subject


----------



## limr

Sorghum 1 by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is green.


----------



## gk fotografie

...and the next shot is filled with water


----------



## Robshoots

The next shot is columns.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

and the next shot is someone fishing.


----------



## jeffashman

sep11202105 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has a cocktail in it... cheers!


----------



## limr

And the next shot is about music.


----------



## mjcmt

Next shot is 'magic hour'


----------



## gk fotografie

Robshoots said:


> View attachment 258944
> 
> The next shot is columns.


I like it, nominated POTM!


----------



## Photo Lady

next shot is frame in a frame


----------



## Robshoots

gk fotografie said:


> I like it, nominated POTM!


Thank you kindly, gk.


----------



## SquarePeg

Light Trails by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot has a streetlight…


----------



## jeffashman

July4th2021070407 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has a stop sign in it...


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_stop-no-stop by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is a wide angle


----------



## mjcmt

next shot is a street photo


----------



## Jeff15

the next shot is strange


----------



## Photo Lady

strange to see him out and about in the open........... next shot is 

a storm


----------



## Terrier

A storm building up to the south, Bruny Is, Tasmania.





. . . . . . and the next photo "Flame"


----------



## snowbear

"Fun" Socks #1 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is wavey.


----------



## SquarePeg

West Quoddy Lighthouse by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is an umbrella…


----------



## Robshoots

The next shot is "muddy."


----------



## Peeb

Explored: Downtown Pawhuska, circa 2021, made to look 1921 by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is modern


----------



## Robshoots

Peeb said:


> Explored: Downtown Pawhuska, circa 2021, made to look 1921 by Peeb OK, on Flickr
> 
> Next shot is modern


That's really cool.


----------



## SquarePeg

Christmas 2021 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is ancient...


----------



## wobe

The shot is quite ancient also - mid 80’s





The next shot is windy.


----------



## mjcmt

Maybe not the perfect example of windy, but the permanent effects of ocean winds on these oceanfront trees is burned into my mind.




The next shot is clowns


----------



## limr

mjcmt said:


> The next shot is clowns



Why, why, why clowns? What is with the clowns??


----------



## snowbear

> limr said:
> Why, why, why clowns? What is with the clowns??


It could be argued that Morris Dancers are like clowns.




DSC_1517.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot shows *camping*.


----------



## jeffashman

Home away from Home


Camping01 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has luxury in it...


----------



## CherylL

Bed time snack 





And the next shot is clowns....er....next shot is fill the frame


----------



## Jeff15

the next shot is weird...


----------



## SquarePeg

And the next shot is a pet.


----------



## Peeb

Portrait by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is wildlife


----------



## Terrier

Local Wildlife peers at me from a submerged log.....




....... and the next picture is 'a frown' (not a clown)


----------



## mjcmt

Terrier said:


> Local Wildlife peers at me from a submerged log.....
> View attachment 259060
> 
> ....... and the next picture is 'a frown' (not a clown)


how about a clown w/ a frown?


----------



## Terrier

It can be a clown wearing a crown and a brown gown in a town with a frown....,.,


----------



## CherylL

Terrier said:


> It can be a clown wearing a crown and a brown gown in a town with a frown....,.,


He is brown with a frown and sorta clown clothing.  Quincy does have a resting frown face.



Quincy Halloween 2019 by Cheryl, on Flickr

And the next shot is farm life


----------



## jeffashman

BillyGoat by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has big city life...


----------



## limr

Snapshot by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot has a ball in it.


----------



## Peeb

Ball-seeking Missile by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is Fall


----------



## John 2

....................... and the next shot contains a push bike


----------



## Peeb

John 2 said:


> View attachment 259083
> 
> 
> ....................... and the next shot contains a push bike


Push bike is oddly specific. How about something with wheels.


----------



## Warfarin

Something with wheels I can do.  Canon Elan 7 with Ilford HP-5 400 film



Next shot is back to school


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot is a desert with cactus


----------



## Peeb

Next shot is mountains


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_2247 by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot is *Wood Texture*


----------



## Terrier

The texture of the bark of a Eucalypt after the fire has passed is mirrored by a Bearded Dragon..



The next photo is smoke.


----------



## Peeb

Ponca City Oklahoma- oil refinery by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is blue.


----------



## Photo Lady

The next shot is a frame in a frame


----------



## wobe

Next shot is windswept.


----------



## Photo Lady

the wind blew these cones everywhere and they had to pick them up from everywhere....next shot is tumble weed or dried weeds ..any weeds.haha


----------



## Peeb

Weed by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is layered


----------



## snowbear

I'll try this one.  There are a couple layers of pencil, a couple layers of watercolor, the paper and the table.



Theme: Distraction by
Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot is pie.


----------



## Terrier

Apple and Blackberry, sweet shortcrust pastry, fresh from the oven . . . . .




. . . . and the next shot is an Eye.


----------



## Photo Lady

next shot  BBQ


----------



## snowbear

Where the BBQ is made




Bam-Bam, the Smoker Truck, Rear. by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot is *Breakfast*


----------



## CherylL

And the next shot is crowd


----------



## SquarePeg

And the next shot is… curves.


----------



## snowbear

DSC_1294.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *Lines.*


----------



## Hardus Nameous

Lines and lines and lines of wheat.




....and the next shot has a spoon in it.


----------



## Peeb

Measuring spoons by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is golden


----------



## snowbear

70764574_194383828225336_4888217676758908928_n by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot is *Triangle(s)*.


----------



## SquarePeg

Fan Pier by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is lens compression…


----------



## Jeff15

I tried squeezing my lens without much success...


----------



## Peeb

Sunset in Owasso Oklahoma by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next show is foggy


----------



## Photo Lady

The next shot is the moon


----------



## PJM

And the next shot is a seal.


----------



## snowbear

Arms are close to a seal.




Themed Art Challenge: Mythology by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot is a barn


----------



## SquarePeg

Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a famous location


----------



## limr

rCherry blossoms by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is funky clouds.


----------



## Terrier

A "Cousteau Cloud" looked threatening but nothing came of it........sorry about the speck on the lens





and the next photo is "Your favourite photo of all time"


----------



## SquarePeg

Kinsman Falls, NH White Mountains by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next photo is a water reflection


----------



## Peeb

double vision- Explore July 3, 2022 by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is something you love


----------



## Jeff15

Meet Ben




The next shot is Flora...


----------



## snowbear

DSC_2865.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot is *Fear*


----------



## SquarePeg

Best buds by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a lightbulb.


----------



## Peeb

Next shot is wildlife


----------



## terri

And the next shot has orange in it.


----------



## jeffashman

sep15202102 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has elegance in it...


----------



## snowbear

DSC_1384.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *utility*


----------



## Peeb

Hawk on top of a pole by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is excessive


----------



## Hardus Nameous

On the left: an excessively worn (all the way through) fork from my pickup's transmission.  On the right is a new one for comparison.




....and just like it happened in the picture, the next shot is: being towed.


----------



## mjcmt

Lady towing 1996 (scanned from a print)



next shot is areal photo


----------



## cgw

Guelph, Ontario
Goldie Mill Ruin

Next shot? Pay phone(s).


----------



## Peeb

Next shot is shiny.


----------



## SquarePeg

garden visitors by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is... crimson


----------



## Terrier

Crimson Rosella, a native parrot of SE Australia.






and the next shot is "something in the air that is not a bird or a plane"


----------



## limr

rA day at the beach by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot was taken at night.


----------



## SquarePeg

Tobin Bridge by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a game.


----------



## Jeff15

This guy was playing to the crowd






The next shot is mysterious..


----------



## terri

And the next shot is an overcast day.


----------



## snowbear

Sideling Hill by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *cheese*


----------



## Peeb

Cheese may be a bit specific.  How about food of any kind?


----------



## snowbear

Peeb said:


> Cheese may be a bit specific.  How about food of any kind?


OK - any cheesy food.  

The next shot is food


----------



## Peeb

Almost cheese



Next shot made you happy to be a photographer.


----------



## limr

Peeb said:


> Almost cheeseView attachment 259517
> 
> Next shot made you happy to be a photographer.



Pardon, but that is a cheese PRODUCT, not cheese


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Pardon, but that is a cheese PRODUCT, not cheese


More precisely, it is a cheese by-product.


----------



## SquarePeg

It's liquid gold.


----------



## snowbear

Back to business ... shot that makes me happy to be a photographer.  There are many; here's one of the latest.




DSC_4167.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *Juxtaposition*


----------



## cgw

limr said:


> Pardon, but that is a cheese PRODUCT, not cheese


AKA edible kitchen/bath caulk.


----------



## Terrier

_*Juxtaposition *noun_


the fact of two things being seen or placed close together with contrasting effect.
"the juxtaposition of these two images"

Right..........? Still not sure exactly what that means buy I will have a look through some folders.


----------



## Jeff15

Too complicated for me....


----------



## Peeb

Supermoon 2016

Next shot is strange.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

My wife’s strange flower pot😂




The next shot is of a campsite.


----------



## Peeb

Next shot has green in it


----------



## mjcmt

To continue on the color theme, the next shot has purple in it.


----------



## SquarePeg

Maine Lupines by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is chrome.


----------



## Peeb

testing adapted russian lens on my z6.

next shot is portrait oriented (not landscape)


----------



## PhotoHobbyist

And the next shot is summer at the lake.


----------



## jeffashman

Lewisville Lake by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has gold in it...


----------



## Peeb

Golden hour- 1978 by Peeb OK, on Flickr
Captured on a Yashica FR film camera on Kodachrome (just like Paul Simon sang about).

Next shot has water


----------



## SquarePeg

Salt Marsh Milky Way by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is negative space.


----------



## Terrier

"Juxtaposition" and now "Negative Space", it's all getting a bit too much for this happy snapper. 

Negative space photography is *the area surrounding the main subject in a photo that is left unoccupied*. Put simply, it is the space around the object itself that helps define the positive space (or main focus).

I will leave this one to the more artistic amongst us.


----------



## Peeb

Waiting for the Eclipse (Explore 5-27-21) by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot has a street or road


----------



## Jeff15

The next shot is fish


----------



## Photo Lady

our pacu's ....next shot is still life


----------



## Jeff15

The net shot is spades...


----------



## terri

....no spades, then?   Let's move on.

The next shot has words or letters in it.


----------



## Terrier

The Australian War Memorial, Canberra, ACT;





And the next picture is one that makes you laugh, a 'funny photo'.


----------



## Photo Lady

old funny.. the next shot is a snake


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

and the next shot shows wind movement.


----------



## Photo Lady

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 259819
> and the next shot shows wind movement.


This is a beautiful snake photo.. well done!!


----------



## limr

Day 210 - Reeds 2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is about music.


----------



## CherylL

Photo Lady said:


> old funny.. the next shot is a snake
> View attachment 259818


The turkey stalker


----------



## CherylL

Marimba - PDC by Cheryl, on Flickr

The next shot is doubles


----------



## Peeb

Double Rainbow (Explore 9-1-20) by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is rainy


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

the next shot is intimacy.


----------



## John 2

............ and the next shot  includes fruit.


----------



## CherylL

Today's creation by Cheryl, on Flickr

and the next shot is old


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot is a beautiful dress


----------



## snowbear

If not beautiful, it is certainly interesting.




20160630_192921.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is a *Feline*


----------



## Photo Lady

snowbear said:


> If not beautiful, it is certainly interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160630_192921.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
> 
> The next shot is a *Feline*


It is beautiful


----------



## snowbear

Balboa Park, San Diego - the geography geek party from a few years ago.


----------



## Peeb

cat emerges from shadows
 by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot has texture


----------



## snowbear

Soft.




DSC_1543.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is chrome


----------



## SquarePeg

forgotten nomad by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is “faceless”…


----------



## jeffashman

Cavetown


Untitled by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has a framed face in it...


----------



## Peeb

What are YOU lookin' at?? by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is sports


----------



## Jeff15

The next shot is diamonds.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

And the next shot involves a motorbike.


----------



## Terrier

Me at the National Motor Museum, Birdwood, South Australia.




and the next photo is a trio of something (anything).


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_DSC_0458.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *temperature*


----------



## SquarePeg

72° in the shade this morning.  No rain last night.  





And the next shot is a fountain…


----------



## snowbear

Little Italy, San Diego, CA



20160626_160150.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *Construction*


----------



## mjcmt

Next shot is waterfalls


----------



## Peeb

waterfall with rainbow by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot has shadows


----------



## jeffashman

Solar eclipse filtering through the trees


aug21201701 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

The next photo has six in it...


----------



## snowbear

Rule of Thirds by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot has *Twelve*


----------



## Photo Lady

next shot is icy


----------



## jeffashman

FrozenHolly by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot is arid...


----------



## wobe

And the next shot is twilight..


----------



## SquarePeg

West Quoddy Lighthouse by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is through glass.


----------



## mjcmt

next shot is lamp


----------



## limr

Natural light by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is sailing.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

and the next photo is an antique tool


----------



## wobe

And the next shot is river rapids.


----------



## Terrier

Even a small rapid can appear big when you're only little . . . . 





And the next photo is of your home town.


----------



## Hardus Nameous

.......and the next shot has a textbook in it.


----------



## mjcmt

I didn't think I'd miss this camera when I bought my D750 2 yrs ago, but there are so many times I wish I still had it :-(




next photo has intentional blur


----------



## cgw

mjcmt said:


> View attachment 260011
> 
> next photo has intentional blur


My fave camera! That hybrid VF is killer!


----------



## mjcmt

cgw said:


> My fave camera! That hybrid VF is killer!


Which version do you have.? Mine was the 'T'


----------



## SquarePeg

DSC_0511_5611-2 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is… high key


----------



## cgw

mjcmt said:


> Which version do you have.? Mine was the 'T'


"T." The 16mp X-Trans sensors were special. Have two X-T1 bodies, too!


----------



## Terrier

"High Key"? Once again Mr Google is your friend.

High key photography is *a style of photography that uses unusually bright lighting to reduce or completely blow out dark shadows in the image*. High key shots usually lack dark tones and the high key look is generally thought of as positive and upbeat.

Still not 100% sure what this means so I'll check out Mr Google images.........

........ well that didn't help much. All good.


----------



## jeffashman

This is my stab at high key, although I'm not sure I've quite got the concept.



sep03202101 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

The next shot is a negative...


----------



## cgw

Kodak TMY-2
Nikon D7200 scan
Next shot:  Funny signage(e.g., "Eat Here, Get Gas")


----------



## jeffashman

At the end of a peninsula no less...



dec24202107 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

The next shot has motion blur in it...


----------



## gk fotografie

The next photo shows beautiful (precious) stones...


----------



## Peeb

No precious stones?  How about rocks-- any kind.


----------



## SquarePeg

Puffin Palooza by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is... winter.


----------



## terri

And the next shot is... fall!


----------



## Peeb

Autumn, at night, in the parking lot by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is Spring.


----------



## Photo Lady

the next shot is wild life


----------



## Terrier

About 6 feet of bad attitude, a wild Eastern Brown, highly venomous and sometimes aggressive, this one thankfully behaved herself.





The next photo is a Hat.


----------



## Photo Lady

next shot is italian dinner


----------



## Peeb

Miss Riley is introduced to pasta.  The candle was a nice touch.

Next shot is rays of light.


----------



## Photo Lady

Peeb said:


> View attachment 260098
> 
> Miss Riley is introduced to pasta.  The candle was a nice touch.
> 
> Next shot is rays of light.


awww he is a pro now


----------



## Peeb

Photo Lady said:


> awww he is a pro now


She definitely got it figured out.  Notice the fleck of sauce on next to her eye, lol.


----------



## Photo Lady

Peeb said:


> She definitely got it figured out.  Notice the fleck of sauce on next to her eye, lol.
> View attachment 260099


yes forget the fork


----------



## terri

Photo Lady said:


> yes forget the fork


The real question is: did they share the fork?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The next shot is a staircase.


----------



## cgw

Peeb said:


> She definitely got it figured out.  Notice the fleck of sauce on next to her eye, lol.
> View attachment 260099


Big tipper?


----------



## webestang64

Self portrait.....





Next shot is an elevator.


----------



## Peeb

No elevators? 
Next shot is indoors.


----------



## wobe

A very large indoor ornament….





Next shot is railways…..


----------



## Jeff15

the next shot is Royal


----------



## snowbear

A little motion blur.





The next shot is *a child's toy.*


----------



## jeffashman

1960's era doll...


SamS2012120701 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has the NYC Twin Towers in it...


----------



## Peeb

jeffashman said:


> 1960's era doll...
> 
> 
> SamS2012120701 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr
> 
> And the next shot has the NYC Twin Towers in it...


I genuinely appreciate the sentiment on 9/11, but I'll be mightily suprised if anyone has an image of those, 21 years after the tragedy.


----------



## snowbear

In the middle of the memorial plaque (Fallen Firefighters Foundation, Emmitsburg, MD)




DSC_2039.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *Cooking*


----------



## SquarePeg

I’m going to post this scene from a 9-11 tribute last year as it represents the twin towers.  


Old Stone Church 9-11 tribute by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a memorial


----------



## jeffashman

Peeb said:


> I genuinely appreciate the sentiment on 9/11, but I'll be mightily suprised if anyone has an image of those, 21 years after the tragedy.


I meant to include the words or related memorial. Oops.


----------



## jeffashman

snowbear said:


> In the middle of the memorial plaque (Fallen Firefighters Foundation, Emmitsburg, MD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_2039.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
> 
> The next shot is *Cooking*


Thank you!


----------



## jeffashman

SquarePeg said:


> I’m going to post this scene from a 9-11 tribute last year as it represents the twin towers.
> 
> 
> Old Stone Church 9-11 tribute by SharonCat..., on Flickr
> 
> And the next shot is a memorial


Thank you!


----------



## Peeb

jeffashman said:


> I meant to include the words or related memorial. Oops.


No worries- I genuinely appreciated you noting the day.  Never forget.  Thanks again.


----------



## snowbear

I have a couple more in The Coffee House


----------



## limr

Peeb said:


> I genuinely appreciate the sentiment on 9/11, but I'll be mightily suprised if anyone has an image of those, 21 years after the tragedy.



Just a side note...

This thread isn't about new photos, just photos that fit the subject. Some of us who grew up in NY have plenty of shots of the Towers. This was the last one I have, taken in 1998.





I believe the next shot was either cooking or a memorial.


----------



## SquarePeg

limr said:


> Just a side note...
> 
> This thread isn't about new photos, just photos that fit the subject. Some of us who grew up in NY have plenty of shots of the Towers. This was the last one I have, taken in 1998.View attachment 260182
> 
> 
> I believe the next shot was either cooking or a memorial.


You call the next one since you actually met the original prompt!


----------



## cgw

limr said:


> Just a side note...
> 
> This thread isn't about new photos, just photos that fit the subject. Some of us who grew up in NY have plenty of shots of the Towers. This was the last one I have, taken in 1998.View attachment 260182
> 
> 
> I believe the next shot was either cooking or a memorial.


Proof of why we point cameras at things--impermanence.


----------



## limr

SquarePeg said:


> You call the next one since you actually met the original prompt!



Well, Charlie actually posted a picture of a memorial, so let's go with Cooking.


----------



## cgw

King's Noodles, Spadina Ave., Toronto

Long hours, great food, old school HK attitude. Killer weekend early a.m. restorative congee for the fatally hungover. Discrete shots of_ baijiu (80 proof)_ were once served in teacups for a nice tip to the worst cases on early weekend mornings.

Next shot? Glitz and glamour--wherever, whoever you choose.


----------



## jeffashman

limr said:


> Just a side note...
> 
> This thread isn't about new photos, just photos that fit the subject. Some of us who grew up in NY have plenty of shots of the Towers. This was the last one I have, taken in 1998.View attachment 260182
> 
> 
> I believe the next shot was either cooking or a memorial.


Thank you for the shot!


----------



## snowbear

gk fotografie said:


> (paella)
> View attachment 260236
> 
> next shot is with (old) kettles...


I'm not sure this is glitz or glamor.  Others' thoughts?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I guess the plate could be a little glitzy? I thought maybe he’d missed the previous “ cooking “ photo.


----------



## limr

Perhaps there's a certain glamor to comfort food?


----------



## mjcmt

Next shot is hydrant.


----------



## limr

yellow fire hydrant by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot has pumpkins!


----------



## Terrier

A few weeks past Halloween, this Jack was a wee bit past his best.......






........and the next photo is of a friendly zoo animal.


----------



## mjcmt

next shot is 'big ears'


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_2286 by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot is ANTS!


----------



## Peeb

Tiny critter in a light beam by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot has 4 legs


----------



## mjcmt

next shot is 'baby'


----------



## CherylL

Baby Milk Bath by Cheryl, on Flickr

and the next shot is happy


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

my wife was soooo happy when I said yes to the waxing.

next shot is celebration.


----------



## snowbear

DSC_3033.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot is *French*


----------



## wobe

Next shot is a happy day..


----------



## mjcmt

wobe said:


> View attachment 260267
> 
> Next shot is a happy day..


A great photo, with excellent processing. This tells a nice story.


----------



## wobe

mjcmt said:


> A great photo, with excellent processing. This tells a nice story.


Thank you 🙏 
A fantastic restaurant if anyone is planning a visit.


----------



## Peeb

New Puppy Day by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot reminds you of someone you love.


----------



## jeffashman

jun11202201 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

The next shot has fish in it...


----------



## zulu42

The next shot is the future


----------



## mjcmt

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 260284
> 
> 
> The next shot is the future


That frogs days are numbered


----------



## zulu42

mjcmt said:


> That frogs days are numbered


Correct, although actually it was the frog's final seconds...


----------



## SquarePeg

This one always reminded me of a spaceship.



a zillion stars over Nauset Lighthouse by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is looking straight down.


----------



## limr

Don't look down by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is sharp angles.


----------



## snowbear

The forward sails.




Clipper Coffee by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is "T"


----------



## Peeb

Turbine in front of milky way by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is black-and-white


----------



## SquarePeg

Mr puffin by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a gate.


----------



## snowbear

At the Moon Gate garden, Smithsonian Institution, Washington, DC



Moongate by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *"V"*


----------



## P.giannakis

There is a V shape there somewhere.





Next [icure is a portrait


----------



## Peeb

Next shot is night


----------



## SquarePeg

Fish Shack HSS by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is wide angle.


----------



## snowbear

830's ALS by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

And the next shot is *fruit or berries*


----------



## terri

The next shot has wheels in it.


----------



## Terrier

A brightly coloured crochet and knitted bicycle, Geeveston, Tasmania.





. . . .  and the next picture is "Hair, human or animal.


----------



## Photo Lady

The next shot is a frog


----------



## Terrier

A "Motorbike" Frog. Native to West Australia, so named because it makes a sound like a small 2 stroke motor cycle going through the gears, Google it





. . . and the next photo is "Shark" real or not real, up to you!


----------



## terri

And the next shot is a square.


----------



## terri

Oops, I'm late!   We'll go with sharks, as described by Terrier up there.


----------



## Terrier

terri said:


> Oops, I'm late!   We'll go with sharks, as described by Terrier up there.


You beat me by about half a second, I was just going to say happy to go with terri's suggestion. All is good!


----------



## snowbear

Shark:



DSC_4157.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

Square:



cmw3_d750_2079.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *sepia*


----------



## CherylL

Safe in Mom's hands by Cheryl, on Flickr

And the next shot is motion blue


----------



## Peeb

Motion, blue, and blur:



full moon wind tower2 by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is orange


----------



## SquarePeg

Signs of Summer by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is in the trees.


----------



## P.giannakis

Next one contains rooftops.


----------



## webestang64

Next shot is a door.


----------



## Warfarin

My cat watching chickens. Canon EOS Elan 7 Ilford HP5+400


Next shot antlers


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

next shot is a stone wall.


----------



## Terrier

"Spiky Bridge" between Swansea and Little Swanport, Tasmania, built by convict labour around about 1840.





And the next photograph is a "crowd scene".


----------



## snowbear

DSC_3739.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is a *basket*


----------



## limr

Dog days crop by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is a happy mistake.


----------



## CherylL

Peeb said:


> Motion, blue, and blur:
> 
> 
> 
> full moon wind tower2 by Peeb OK, on Flickr
> 
> Next shot is orange


bonus point for working with my typo


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The reflection in this water drop is one of my favorite happy accidents.

The next shot is water.


----------



## webestang64

Next pic is Ice.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

and the next photo has horror in it.


----------



## snowbear

Spooky! by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *Comedy* (I'm sensing a movie genre run)


----------



## terri

And the next shot is adventure!


----------



## snowbear

What's more adventurous than getting off the paved road>




DSC_2068.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *Romance* (keep it "G" rated, folks)


----------



## limr

Day 232 - Double river by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is mystery!


----------



## snowbear

DSC_6692.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *Drama.*


----------



## Terrier

A public performance at the Wooden Boat Show, Hobart Tasmania.





and the next photo is "underground".


----------



## SquarePeg

Crystal Caves2 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a cityscape.


----------



## snowbear

Oceanside, CA from the pier.



Oceanside Pier Panorama by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
The next shot is *environmental*.


----------



## mjcmt

Environmental: adjective - for relating to the totality of things, conditions, influences, cultural forces, etc., that surround and shape the life of a person or a population.

And the next shot is of balloons


----------



## SquarePeg

CA2017_9008_edited-1 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a meadow.


----------



## Photo Lady

next shot is underneath the tree


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

and the next shot is fishing


----------



## mjcmt

the next shot is street candid


----------



## Terrier

Not sure if this qualifies, waiting, in the rain for a tram, Melbourne on a winters day......



.....and the next picture is 'pomp and ceremony".


----------



## SquarePeg

Graduation 2021 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is Americana.


----------



## mjcmt

Americana, circa 1988



next shot is homeless


----------



## snowbear

Unfortunately, we couldn't take her in.




DSC_6730.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *a gathering*


----------



## Photo Lady

The next shot is fall colors


----------



## SquarePeg

Little white churches by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is inside.


----------



## snowbear

From inside the truck; inside the GWNF.




cmw3_1P12m_IMG_0110.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot is (have mercy on my soul) *Selective Colo*r.


----------



## mjcmt

snowbear said:


> From inside the truck; inside the GWNF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmw3_1P12m_IMG_0110.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr
> 
> The next shot is (have mercy on my soul) *Selective Colo*r.


Isn't this a line from a Black Oak Arkansas song in the 1970s?


----------



## snowbear

mjcmt said:


> Isn't this a line from a Black Oak Arkansas song in the 1970s?


I have no idea.  I don't think I've heard of them.


----------



## Rickbb

….”daddy said a gravel road will shake a truck to pieces.”

Black Oak Arkansas, 1972 (ish)

saw them in concert, great band, still have that album somewhere.


----------



## snowbear

alphabyts said:


> And the next shot is: drink glass


you seem to be a few posts behind.  The next shot is still Selective Color.


----------



## alphabyts

snowbear said:


> you seem to be a few posts behind.  The next shot is still Selective Color.


Sorry I was trying to figure out how to do this -  the last one I saw in the list was 1108 - way behind.


----------



## snowbear

alphabyts said:


> Sorry I was trying to figure out how to do this -  the last one I saw in the list was 1108 - way behind.


Not a problem - it's only a game.  Looks like it is still open for a few more hours, if you have anything.


----------



## Peeb

rain pano by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot: your choice


----------



## P.giannakis

Next shot is "commuters"


----------



## webestang64

Next shot shows strong emotion.


----------



## Peeb

Yee-haw! by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is an ebay purchase


----------



## P.giannakis

Next picture revolves around the number "3"


----------



## SquarePeg

Sailboats at Sunset by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is all about evening.


----------



## jeffashman

jun04202203 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shots involves morning...


----------



## Peeb

Foggy sunrise by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot has clouds


----------



## terri

The next shot has a dark and stormy feeling.


----------



## P.giannakis

Next picture shows "a path"


----------



## snowbear

Hay Maze by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is an abstract


----------



## SquarePeg

Blaze by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is soft focus.


----------



## Terrier

Once again I had to google the topic; "Soft Focus".

What is soft focus photography? 

Soft focus photography is *a technique used to capture images that reduces the contrast of fine detail in the image*. Soft focus can also utilize a lens flaw where the lens forms blurred images due to spherical aberration.

When I went into the images all I saw was blurred or out of focus photo's, It may be art but, sorry, I just don't get it. I spent too long teaching myself to take reasonably crisp images to keep the out of focus blurry ones.


----------



## jeffashman

Terrier said:


> Once again I had to google the topic; "Soft Focus".
> 
> What is soft focus photography?
> 
> Soft focus photography is *a technique used to capture images that reduces the contrast of fine detail in the image*. Soft focus can also utilize a lens flaw where the lens forms blurred images due to spherical aberration.
> 
> When I went into the images all I saw was blurred or out of focus photo's, It may be art but, sorry, I just don't get it. I spent too long teaching myself to take reasonably crisp images to keep the out of focus blurry ones.


You can soften focus of an image in PP, or you can use a specialized lens, like a Lensbaby Velvet series lens.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

And the next shot is a mythical creature.


----------



## snowbear

Roller Coaster by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is a llama or alpaca


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Terrier said:


> When I went into the images all I saw was blurred or out of focus photo's, It may be art but, sorry, I just don't get it. I spent too long teaching myself to take reasonably crisp images to keep the out of focus blurry ones.


Like many types of photography, this isn’t for everyone definitely. It’s like selective color, or a vignette. For me, it gives a feeling of dreams or maybe just an unclear memory not quite in focus when you try to recall it.


----------



## terri

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Like many types of photography, this isn’t for everyone definitely. It’s like selective color, or a vignette. For me, it gives a feeling of dreams or maybe just an unclear memory not quite in focus when you try to recall it.


Not to pile on, but a soft focus filter can be useful for portraits, particularly in wedding photography when you want that bride to glow.   Or exaggerating a misty landscape.

There are all kinds of ways to play with it.  @Terrier, just for fun pick a favorite lens and buy a cheap, not over the top soft focus filter and try it in various ways.   You might discover why it's a nice addition to your kit in certain instances.   

And now back to our regularly scheduled Next shot, which I think left off at llama or alpaca....


----------



## snowbear

Get a piece of glass (tape the edges to keep from getting cut), or an old UV filter, and smear on a thin coat of petroleum jelly.  Another way is shoot through a piece of stocking or pantyhose.  Stretch it over the lens or in a cheap embroidery hoop.


----------



## otherprof

snowbear said:


> Roller Coaster by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
> 
> The next shot is a llama or alpaca






And the next is ice cream


----------



## P.giannakis

Next picture shows a fountain.


----------



## otherprof

P.giannakis said:


> View attachment 260642
> Next picture shows a fountain.





P.giannakis said:


> View attachment 260642
> Next picture shows a fountain.


----------



## otherprof

Next shows a photographer


----------



## Peeb

Photo of photographer photographing by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is blue


----------



## Hardus Nameous

......and the next shot has something to do with a movie.


----------



## CherylL

Watching their Moobies.  I film and edit the grands into 3 to 5 minute mini movies for the tablet.  The birthdays are a big hit.




My Moobies by Cheryl, on Flickr

and the next shot is golden light


----------



## Terrier

A rather wet and stormy afternoon was briefly illuminated in bright sunshine between showers, the afternoon sun was briefly reflecting off of the cross of the local Anglican church about 500 mtrs  away. This "Golden Light" only lasted just long enough to get the one shot before the sun slid back behind the clouds. Huon Valley, Tasmania.





The next photo is of "laughter".


----------



## Photo Lady

I laughed at this.. Big Luke and Collie ... Collie won...... next shot a frame in a frame


----------



## Peeb

Christmas Star, framed by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is macro


----------



## mjcmt

the next shot is of fingers


----------



## terri

And the next shot has a Jack 'o lantern in it.


----------



## snowbear

Jack 'o lantern candidates.




DSC_2046.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is fish


----------



## Terrier

A wild Brown Trout in a Southern Tasmanian river . . . .





. . . .  and the next picture is of a strange/different/weird aspect of a common item.


----------



## mjcmt

snowbear said:


> Jack 'o lantern candidates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_2046.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
> 
> The next shot is fish


Looks like Jack left the lantern? LOL


----------



## mjcmt

Compact florescent bulb




Next shot is something scary


----------



## Hardus Nameous

I can't remember if I posted this one before or not.....




......and the next shot is: Fluffy.


----------



## Peeb

Fluffy by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is outdoors


----------



## Jeff15

the next shot is very old


----------



## snowbear

DSC_4151.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is very new


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

and the next shot contains “ orange “.


----------



## CherylL

goldern leaf by Cheryl, on Flickr

and the next shot is contrast


----------



## mjcmt

Next shot is halloween


----------



## terri

And the next shot has hay bales in it.


----------



## SquarePeg

Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is leaves 🍁


----------



## cgw

Hosta after the rain.

Next shot: restaurant/food server at work


----------



## P.giannakis

Next picture is a self portrait.


----------



## mjcmt

Next shot is long shadows.


----------



## jeffashman

MeAndMyShadow20210525 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has a traffic sign in it...


----------



## limr

rs Stop by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is traffic.


----------



## Warfarin

Foot Traffic Yellowstone NP.  Canon EOS Rebel XSi 2013



Next shot is waterfall


----------



## terri

The next shot has a bathtub in it.


----------



## terri

What, no bathtubs?!?    

Okay, let's move on.   The next shot has a faucet in it.


----------



## Peeb

Found in the Kitchen:  the Kitchen sink- macro mondays by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot:  landscape


----------



## Photo Lady

My Jungle... next shot is praying mantis


----------



## limr

This fren did me a heckin' scare when I turned to close the door on my way out.





The next shot is scary.


----------



## mjcmt

Next shot is doorway.


----------



## cgw

limr said:


> This fren did me a heckin' scare when I turned to close the door on my way out.
> 
> View attachment 260876
> 
> The next shot is scary.


It might be out shopping for a new spouse(snack)?


----------



## SquarePeg

Boston Spring by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is light trails


----------



## Peeb

Headlight Trails by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is twilight


----------



## John 2

And the next shot is a celebration.


----------



## Terrier

Sorry Jeff, but it was your Birthday . . . .




 . . . . and the next photo is 'Cattle"


----------



## CherylL

Town Meeting by Cheryl, on Flickr

And the next shot is portrait


----------



## terri

And the next shot has something yellow in it.


----------



## SquarePeg

And the next shot is leading lines…


----------



## jeffashman

GreeningOfNorthTexas01 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has a statue in it.


----------



## SquarePeg

Tulips by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot has pine trees…


----------



## P.giannakis

Next picture contains a fence


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_1958.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is upside-down.


----------



## mjcmt

Not an upside down image but one person is upside down.

Summer in the City, Chicago circa 1988




next shot is night shot


----------



## Peeb

Milky Way Season Drawing to a Close by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot:  reflection


----------



## Terrier

The "Huon Jet" a local operator . . . . . maybe not the reflection you were looking for but a reflection none the less.




. . . .and the next photo is pure happiness or something that brings you pure happiness.


----------



## mjcmt

Girl in Chocolate Shoppe




The next shot is store front


----------



## snowbear

In Mystic, CT




DSC_0893.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot: *Seagulls*


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

They are there to the left of the ship, I swear😋

and the next shot is a teddy bear.


----------



## snowbear

From the San Diego Zoo





The next shot contains *beads*


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

and the next shot has party balloons.


----------



## Terrier

An 80th celebration, you're never to old for balloons. 



. . . . . and the next photo is of a horse and rider.


----------



## limr

rs Jumping horse by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is a large dog.


----------



## Peeb

Big Dog by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot:  small dog.


----------



## Warhorse

Next image is landscape.


----------



## SquarePeg

Pearl Lake, NH by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next image is storm clouds...


----------



## Peeb

Next shot:  street light


----------



## snowbear

Georgetown by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *cupcakes*.


----------



## CherylL

The composite and the original photos







And the next shot is nature


----------



## Peeb

Lonely, moody tree. by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot is colorful


----------



## Terrier

You don't get that much more colourful than an Eastern Rosella.




and the next photo is of a parade.


----------



## terri

Hmm, no parades?   Okay.

The next shot has lots of purple in it.


----------



## SquarePeg

Purple butterflies by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is action.


----------



## cgw

Downtown Toronto: Bay Street

Next: Partying


----------



## snowbear

Geographer's party




20160630_182536.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is a "creepy crawly".


----------



## SquarePeg

Spider Bokeh 7 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is lens compression...


----------



## mjcmt

The next shot should be glass


----------



## Fujidave

Mirror Boat by Rohan, on Flickr

The next shot should be boats.


----------



## cgw

snowbear said:


> Geographer's party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160630_182536.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
> 
> The next shot is a "creepy crawly".


Rowdy bunch, those geographers!


----------



## SquarePeg

SCAT9433-Edit-2 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a boardwalk.


----------



## Ron Evers

Next a wildlife pic.


----------



## Peeb

Bison Portrait. by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot has orange


----------



## mjcmt

Ron Evers said:


> Next a wildlife pic.


Oops, looks like we missed the 'boardwalk' entry.


----------



## mjcmt

Next shot should be 'candle light'


----------



## limr

Boardwalk:



By the sea v2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Candlelight:




And now we're all caught up.

The next shot has a car in motion.


----------



## SquarePeg

Tobin Bridge by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is stairs...


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot is a moonlit sky


----------



## Peeb

Surreal halo around moon by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot:  shadows


----------



## terri

limr said:


> Boardwalk:
> 
> 
> 
> By the sea v2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> Candlelight:
> View attachment 261275
> 
> And now we're all caught up.
> 
> The next shot has a car in motion.


That Boardwalk image is exceptional, Leo!   Love it!!


----------



## terri

And the next shot is birds in flight.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

and the next shot is children at play.


----------



## terri

No children at play?   

Okay - how about making the next shot children in Halloween costume?


----------



## mjcmt

A little late. Ok now the next shot is kids in halloween garb.


----------



## Terrier

I would have thought our US based members would have been falling over themselves to be posting pictures of their children in Halloween costumes, not so much from countries that do not have such a big celebration. Here in Australia the concept is growing annually but still has a long way to catch up to the US. Did anyone see Heidi's effort this year (the Worm)?


----------



## terri

Let's more on.    

The next shot has ocean waves in it.


----------



## limr

Terrier said:


> I would have thought our US based members would have been falling over themselves to be posting pictures of their children in Halloween costumes, not so much from countries that do not have such a big celebration. Here in Australia the concept is growing annually but still has a long way to catch up to the US. Did anyone see Heidi's effort this year (the Worm)?



No kids, no interest in taking pictures of them, and Heidi who?

Ocean waves:



rTake off by limrodrigues, on Flickr

The next shot has orange in it.


----------



## Fujidave

95a in the Spotlight by Rohan, on Flickr

The next shot is Faces


----------



## mjcmt

Grover




Next shot is country church


----------



## P.giannakis

Next picture contains clouds.


----------



## SquarePeg

Memorial Day tribute on the Common by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is an athlete.


----------



## terri

No athlete shots?    We'll move on.

The next shot has ribbons in it.


----------



## snowbear

DSC_6502 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot has buttons


----------



## mjcmt

Next shot is ramp


----------



## terri

No ramps?   We'll move on.

The next shot has to do with shopping.


----------



## snowbear

Mmmmm . . . Chocolate AND bacon 😁 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is about Football (any type)


----------



## SquarePeg

Happier days past for Patriot’s fans.


Parade_8470_edited-1 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is flowers.


----------



## snowbear

20160630_192921.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is seafood


----------



## terri

No seafood?    Well, we'll move on. 

The next shot has an airplane in it.


----------



## webestang64

Part of plane anyway......LOL 







Next shot has a helicopter in it.


----------



## snowbear

Here are two of them.  Semper Paratus.




DSC_1592.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot has a turtle or terrapin


----------



## Jeff15

Meet Terry




The next shot is a Christmas tree


----------



## SquarePeg

Coastal Christmas by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is fishing…


----------



## PhotoHobbyist

I let him go.




The next shot is trees in the fall.


----------



## webestang64

Next shot is over the top.


----------



## mjcmt

Skateboarder, scanned for film, shot in the 1980s




next shot is 'tree tops'


----------



## terri

And the next shot has rocks in it.


----------



## SquarePeg

Puffin Palooza by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot has something blue


----------



## webestang64

My Royal Blue 85 Mustang notch I painted myself.





Next shot has something pink.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

and the next shot has a pumpkin.


----------



## snowbear

DSC_2046.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot has a grid.


----------



## CherylL

Copper by Cheryl, on Flickr

And the next shot is circles


----------



## snowbear

DSC_1436.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot has wires


----------



## Peeb

hawk repairing wires by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot has vibrant colors


----------



## mjcmt

next shot is *'fine art'* (a bit subjective for sure)


----------



## webestang64

"Life of Leaf"







Next shot is something really really tall.


----------



## snowbear

I don't know whick peak, but it's the Rockies.




cmw3_d750_2247 by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot is something really, really short.


----------



## CherylL

Triplets by Cheryl, on Flickr

And the next shot is costume


----------



## SquarePeg

NYC Christmas by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is cozy.


----------



## mjcmt

SquarePeg said:


> NYC Christmas by SharonCat..., on Flickr
> 
> And the next shot is cozy.


Nice find and capture. You have a knack.


----------



## snowbear

Andrew and Hannah by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot features angles.


----------



## cgw

Small town Ontario
Fuji X-100T

*NEXT:*  Juxtapositions--literal, figurative, your take...


----------



## snowbear

cgw said:


> Small town Ontario
> Fuji X-100T
> 
> *NEXT:*  Juxtapositions
> 
> View attachment 261785


Next shot?


----------



## cgw

snowbear said:


> Next shot?


Gimme a break, gros ours. Done!


----------



## P.giannakis

Next picture is about Autumn...


----------



## SquarePeg

Fall 2021 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is texture.


----------



## CherylL

Magnolia black/white by Cheryl, on Flickr

And the next shot is sunny


----------



## mjcmt

Next shot is 'signs'


----------



## cgw

Toronto: King St. W
Fuji X-T1

*Next:*  Rust, Oxidation


----------



## webestang64

Next shot is sea life.


----------



## cgw

webestang64 said:


> Next shot is sea life.


Indignity. They even lifted the Pony emblem!


----------



## Terrier

Going down, a Humpback dives into the blue . . . .



and the next photo is . . . . . dangerous or something that has the potential to be dangerous.!


----------



## CherylL

mjcmt said:


> View attachment 261813
> 
> Next shot is 'signs'


Love the long shadow.  This would be interesting too if cropped at his waist or a bit lower.   Original looks good as a portrait framing.


----------



## mjcmt

CherylL said:


> Love the long shadow.  This would be interesting too if cropped at his waist or a bit lower.   Original looks good as a portrait framing.


Thanks a lot. Your idea would be nice. I generally only crop a little to use as I saw it at the time of shooting. I have it as a B/W, but posted color original here because 'sunny' was the theme.


----------



## Photo Lady

next shot is frame in frame


----------



## webestang64

Next shot is vast.


----------



## Photo Lady

Vast Ears !! Next shot is ships at sea


----------



## Warfarin

Technically a ferry but it's at sea.  Canon EOS 50D Owen beach Washington


Next shot is one shot with an older low res digital or film camera


----------



## snowbear

Nikon F90, AF 50mm f/1.8D Nikkor, Kodak Tri-X Pan; ISO  400



cmw3_f90_crane1 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is Infrared (real or pseudo in post)


----------



## mjcmt

Infrared in post




Next shot is in an art gallery


----------



## snowbear

On the balcony at the National Gallery of Art (East Building), Washington, DC.




DSC_1423.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is KITTIES!


----------



## terri

And the next shot has a bridge in it.


----------



## snowbear

Nose Kisses!!!

------------------------------------------
US Route 40, Western Maryland



US 40 Bridge, Casselman River (Grantsville, MD) by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is UNDER a bridge (and yes, I have one)


----------



## limr

(I was half a second too early on the shutter but hey, I was moving pretty fast up the FDR at the time and shooting my Rollei through a van window  )




rUnder the bridge by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And just to complete the series, the next shot is taken FROM a bridge.


----------



## mjcmt

my wife 19 years ago, around Galena, IL




Next shot is inside a covered bridge.


----------



## cgw

As requested...
Pont Beauséjour, Quebec

*Next:* A turkey--live, stuffed, roasted, frozen, cremated, carved...


----------



## Terrier

A handsome chap at Sovereign Hill, Ballarat, Victoria.



And the next photo is a "Busker or Street performer"


----------



## limr

Day 214 - Fire by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is a dock.


----------



## Photo Lady

next shot flying bird


----------



## Terrier

White Bellied Sea Eagle . . . .





and  the next photo is a "Rodent".


----------



## snowbear

The Maryland Zoo at Baltimore.



prairie_dogs3 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is pie(s).


----------



## mjcmt

Deep dish *Pizza Pie* from Lou Malnati's "Chicago Best!' Fooled you, not a fruit pie. LOL




Next shot is another Pizza.


----------



## gk fotografie

Rome 2009





and the next shot has WATER in it...


----------



## Photo Lady

gk fotografie said:


> Rome 2009
> 
> View attachment 261901
> 
> and the next shot has WATER in it...


wow this piZza lOOKS SO GOOD.. next shot is city background


----------



## SquarePeg

Boston Harbor by SharonCat..., on Flickr

Next shot is lit with flash


----------



## Peeb

Thanksgiving Flowers, Golden Hour by Peeb OK, on Flickr

shot with iphone 14 with fill flash.

Next shot: black-and-white.


----------



## Terrier

Australian Magpie with a Noisy Mynah.






And the next photo is "agriculture'.


----------



## snowbear

DSC_1532.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *construction*


----------



## terri

And the next shot has flowers in it.


----------



## gk fotografie

next shot shows an instrument...


----------



## snowbear

Vera



DSC_6863.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is a ruler or drafting scale


----------



## terri

My ruler used for the grid....


The next shot has an awning in it.


----------



## gk fotografie

the next shot must show loads of boxes...


----------



## webestang64

Next shot is triangle(s).


----------



## gk fotografie

next shot....MONKIES!


----------



## gk fotografie

so, no monkies....



next shot has trees in it...


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_iP12m_IMG_0111.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot is a sail boat


----------



## webestang64

Next pic is a hover craft.


----------



## limr

Running by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is motion blur.


----------



## snowbear

DSC_2975 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

And the next shot is Lions, Tigers or Bears (oh my)


----------



## Terrier

Australia Zoo,



and the next photo is "Celebrity".


----------



## snowbear

Bao Bao was certainly a Washington, DC Celebrity.




cmw3_d40_5072 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot shows *panning*


----------



## P.giannakis

Next picture shows an olive tree


----------



## gk fotografie

No one for olive trees, apparently, let's continue with something like a photo with a _horse or galloping horses_ in it...


----------



## Terrier

The "Cobb and Co" Stagecoach arrives in the rain,  Ballarat, Victoria.





. . . . .and the next photo is of something or someone in the water.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Oops! You beat me to it!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

And the next should have a bouquet.


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_wine_bottles by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is a *fossil*


----------



## cgw

Old Bivalve

*NEXT*:  Snow man


----------



## snowbear

When is a snowman not a snowman?  When it's a *snowbear*!




SnowbearDorchester by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is a school bus


----------



## cgw

snowbear said:


> When is a snowman not a snowman>  When it's a *snowbear*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SnowbearDorchester by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
> 
> The next shot is a school bus


un*bear*able...


----------



## snowbear

For the record, I did not create it; only photograph it.


----------



## terri

No school bus shots...?    Okay, we'll move on.

The next shot has arches in it.


----------



## Terrier

The Convict built bridge in Richmond Tasmania.



....... and the next Photo "Jump!"
.


----------



## P.giannakis

Leica IIc - Elmar 50 f/3.5
Kodak Tmax 400 in Rodinal 1:100




Next picture contains cross roads


----------



## SquarePeg

Zakim by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is holiday light bokeh!


----------



## limr

Santa resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot has a wreath.


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_IMG_0183-2.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot is *pink*


----------



## mjcmt

next photo is yard deck


----------



## Photo Lady

Porch deck sitting.. next shot is your favorite photo


----------



## Terrier

"your favorite photo"....... Wow that's like asking about your favourite child, but this is one that I never tire of, Son and Granddaughter hamming it up at the Geeveston Visitor Information Centre, Southern Tasmania a few years back. 



....... and the next photo is of "Fast" (not necessarily furious).


----------



## Photo Lady

Terrier said:


> "your favorite photo"....... Wow that's like asking about your favourite child, but this is one that I never tire of, Son and Granddaughter hamming it up at the Geeveston Visitor Information Centre, Southern Tasmania a few years back. View attachment 262090
> 
> ....... and the next photo is of "Fast" (not necessarily furious).


oh great memory photo.. yes i should have said one of your many favorites.


----------



## SquarePeg

Garden visitors by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next photo is a bike.


----------



## gk fotografie

next photo is (old) trains...


----------



## Jeff15

The next shot is whiskey, not whisky..


----------



## jeffashman

With an 'E'...



Vices… by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot contains wine in it...


----------



## terri

The next shot (since we're drinking!) has a martini glass in it.


----------



## CherylL

Chocolate Martini, which was very good





And the next shot is lights background (bokeh lights)


----------



## cgw

CherylL said:


> Chocolate Martini, which was very good
> 
> View attachment 262097
> 
> And the next shot is lights background (bokeh lights)


Hardship...the suffering you must endure.


----------



## SquarePeg

Holiday light bokeh is the best kind of bokeh! by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a puddle reflection


----------



## SquarePeg

No puddles?  Ok next shot is the moon.


----------



## Robshoots

And the next shot is laundry


----------



## gk fotografie

next photo has chandeliers in it...


----------



## terri




----------



## Terrier

.......... and the next photo is ?


----------



## terri

Terrier said:


> .......... and the next photo is ?


Silly me!  Forgot the rules of my own game!  

The next shot....has people waving in it.


----------



## Terrier

From the top of the Shot Tower, Taroona, Tas.





. . . . . and the next photo is "Rain".


----------



## P.giannakis

Next picture shows ice


----------



## cgw

Toronto: Junction District
Fuji X-100T
NEXT: Clowns--Send in the Clowns...


----------



## gk fotografie

next photo must be a manhole cover...


----------



## sleist

The next image must be bottles.


----------



## terri

And the next shot has lots of yellow in it.


----------



## wobe

And the next photo has rope in it....


----------



## gk fotografie

Next photo has a clock in it....


----------



## snowbear

Time by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot has potatoes


----------



## terri

(Irish stew...it really rocked.)   


The next shot has wildflowers in it.


----------



## Robshoots

terri said:


> View attachment 262214
> 
> (Irish stew...it really rocked.)
> 
> 
> The next shot has wildflowers in it.


Looks delicious!


----------



## SquarePeg

Lupine fields in Maine


Maine Lupines by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a red barn


----------



## limr

Horse by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is a meadow.


----------



## sleist

Next image - On the sidewalk - but no people or animals.


----------



## snowbear

Along the walkway on the Woodrow  Wilson bridge which carries I-95 across the Potomac River.  These mark the boundary between Washington, DC and Maryland at the middle of the river.




DSC_6658.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




DSC_6657.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is drum / drums


----------



## Terrier

The Pipes and Drums march past Hobarts oldest pub, The "Hope and Anchor"





. . . . . .And the next picture is of a "Uniform".


----------



## wobe

Next shot is a working docks.....


----------



## SquarePeg

Portland, ME by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a Christmas tree


----------



## snowbear

2011_xmastree_1 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is a Menorah.


----------



## Photo Lady

and the next shot is a fireplace


----------



## snowbear

Photo Lady said:


> and the next shot is a fireplaceView attachment 262235


Menorah?


----------



## Photo Lady

snowbear said:


> Menorah?


sure.. i was thinking more of a traditional wall fireplace but it will be beautiful so yes


----------



## jeffashman

From last year... 


Untitled by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

The next image has sparkles in it...


----------



## limr

Photo Lady said:


> sure.. i was thinking more of a traditional wall fireplace but it will be beautiful so yes


I believe Snowbear's question was not referring to your suggested next topic but about how  his prompt was a Menorah but the picture you posted in response didn't actually show a Menorah. (Jeff posted one below yours.)


----------



## Photo Lady

limr said:


> I believe Snowbear's question was not referring to your suggested next topic but about how  his prompt was a Menorah but the picture you posted in response didn't actually show a Menorah. (Jeff posted one below yours.)


OH MY,, YES...sorry for this..misunderstood..


----------



## snowbear

Thanks, Leo .. All good.


----------



## snowbear

Sort of sparkly.



Untitled by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is a fireplace


----------



## otherprof

That's Monet's fireplace.

And the next shot is "in a pub"


----------



## Photo Lady

otherprof said:


> That's Monet's fireplace.
> 
> And the next shot is "in a pub"
> 
> View attachment 262243


so pretty


----------



## limr

Pub self-portrait.




Beer selfie by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot is beer.


----------



## SquarePeg

Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a snowscape…


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_blizzard2010_13 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

Rhe next shot has *apples*.


----------



## jeffashman

Hedge Apples, aka Osage Orange, aka Boise d'Arc...


sep18202112 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

The next shot has a pear in it...


----------



## otherprof

SquarePeg said:


> Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr
> 
> And the next shot is a snowscape…


I didn't know they had Guinness baristas!


----------



## SquarePeg

otherprof said:


> I didn't know they had Guinness baristas!


This was at the Guinness factory in Dublin.  There’s a machine that they use to print your face in the foam from a photo.  It was pretty cool.


----------



## jeffashman

No pears? Not even a marzipan pear, or a bradford pear, or anything? Ok, how about, the next shot has holiday cookies in it...


----------



## SquarePeg

And the next shot is a church…


----------



## Terrier

The ruins of the convict built church at the former penal colony of Port Arthur, Tasmania.




. . . . .  And the next photo is of a "Chimney" (Santa or No Santa).


----------



## snowbear

Here are some.




Chalk Point power plant.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is Chocolate


----------



## wobe

And the next shot is a transport terminal....


----------



## Terrier

A Cruise Ship Terminal, pre covid, Station Pier, Melbourne, Australia;






. . . . . and the next photo is of "Boots".


----------



## snowbear

Rest in Peace, Skillet




DSC_0387.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is a chair


----------



## cgw

Brampton, Ontario

Next: Bread


----------



## terri

oops, the dreaded simultaneous posts!   

We'll go with the next shot being "chair" since Charlie's post is listed above.    Chair!


----------



## jeffashman

GhostChairOnShore by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has a tent in it...


----------



## SquarePeg

And the next shot is a celebration…


----------



## PhotoHobbyist

The next shot is an outdoor art festival.


----------



## wobe

More of a village fete but there were plenty of art stalls there so..

...and the next shot is an anchor...


----------



## jeffashman

Untitled by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has a freighter in it...


----------



## Terrier

A Bristol Freighter at the RAAF Museum, Point Cook, Victoria.




..... and the next photo is 'Cobwebs'.


----------



## gk fotografie

The next photo shows escalators...


----------



## sleist

The next image shows fishing poles.


----------



## jeffashman

sep11202105 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has a net in it...


----------



## gk fotografie

,,


----------



## terri

gk fotografie said:


> View attachment 262347




And the next shot, Gerard?


----------



## gk fotografie

terri said:


> And the next shot, Gerard?


Sorry, forgot to mention: it's circles...


----------



## terri

No problem: I just did it myself and it's my own thread!


----------



## cgw

Flush Away!
---
Ricoh GR II

*NEXT*:  Feet


----------



## P.giannakis

Next shot is : cityscape


----------



## sleist

\

Next shot is a street vendor.


----------



## terri

Hmm, no street vendors?   Okay, we'll move on. 

The next shot has pillows in it.


----------



## snowbear

the new sofa in construction mode.




The next shot is a palm tree


----------



## sleist

The next photo is of a street vendor...  

Just kidding...

Next photo has a fork in it.


----------



## wobe

The next photo has stained glass....


----------



## snowbear

Thanksgiving Rental by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot has *gears or cogs*


----------



## limr

Day 154 - Cog by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the next shot shows coziness.


----------



## waday

Shame I missed street vendor…


__
		https://flic.kr/p/HGSfYq

The next shot shows tension


----------



## terri

Hiya, Wade!


----------



## waday

terri said:


> Hiya, Wade!


Hi, Terri!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

You must have the proper tension...

and the next photo shows potential violence.


----------



## P.giannakis

Next picture shows nice bokeh


----------



## Photo Lady

next photo shows Santa and Reindeer


----------



## waday

Don’t let your mother-in-law near your Santa pillow when Ecuador is playing in the World Cup..





The next photo shows weather.


----------



## Photo Lady

waday said:


> Don’t let your mother-in-law near your Santa pillow when Ecuador is playing in the World Cup..
> 
> View attachment 262415
> 
> The next photo shows weather.


The next shot shows a lone tree


----------



## gk fotografie

in the next photo the table is set or dinner is served


----------



## Photo Lady

dinner did not happen yet,,tonight.. next shot is a fox


----------



## wobe

Next shot is shopping…


----------



## gk fotografie

next photo has bone china pieces in it...


----------



## terri

The next shot has rocks in it.


----------



## snowbear

Sideling Hill #2 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *fire*


----------



## SquarePeg

Old Sturbridge Village by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a snowscape…


----------



## Photo Lady

next shot frozen water


----------



## snowbear

DSC_1403.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is *bacon!*


----------



## sleist

The next shot has strong shadows as the subject


----------



## PhotoHobbyist

10-24-2014 eclipse during massive sunspots.  Astroscan telescope with 5mm eyepiece projected onto paper.

And the next picture is Christmas.


----------



## mjcmt

Christmas





Next photo is 'cold'


----------



## P.giannakis

Next picture shows a street at night


----------



## SquarePeg

Zakim by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a bird…


----------



## snowbear

DSC_3496.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is a clock


----------



## terri

And the next shot has lots of purple in it.


----------



## snowbear

DSC_1393.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

Let's expand on this: the next shot has Mardis Gras colors (purple, green and gold)


----------



## CherylL

Mardi Gras girl by Cheryl, on Flickr

Next shot is portrait profile


----------



## wobe

Next shot is spinning…


----------



## otherprof

next shot is a happy dog


----------



## PhotoHobbyist

And the next shot is a snowman.


----------



## otherprof

PhotoHobbyist said:


> And the next shot is a snowman.
> 
> View attachment 262526


And the next shot is "caught in the act"


----------



## gk fotografie

next photo has snow in it...


----------



## jeffashman

RobinInTree by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has sand in it...


----------



## SquarePeg

Sunrise at Good Harbor by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is a macro…


----------



## jeffashman

jun24202203 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And the next shot has cocoa in it...


----------



## snowbear

It's all in the bean




DSC_2392.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot is a *bonsai tree*


----------



## sleist

Next photo has ferns.


----------



## snowbear

DSC_2380.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot is a *raptor*


----------



## SquarePeg

Are they not extinct?


----------



## sleist

SquarePeg said:


> Are they not extinct?


----------



## snowbear

SquarePeg said:


> Are they not extinct?


velociraptor, yes, but there are still hawks, eagles, and falcons.

There are also natural history museums around the world.


----------



## jeffashman

FWZoo2021072108 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

The next shot has a fossil in it...


----------



## snowbear

jeffashman said:


> The next shot has a fossil in it...


I used to work with a bunch of those but they all retired.


----------



## wobe

And the next shot is a suspension bridge…


----------



## Peeb

Nuns on a suspension bridge by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot has a sun star.


----------



## SquarePeg

Memorial Day tribute on the Common by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot has a street scene…


----------



## cgw

Toronto: Shopping along King St. E
*NEXT*:  a battleship


----------



## PhotoHobbyist

Oceanside, California - point and shoot through binoculars




Point Loma and San Diego




And the next pic is someone hang gliding.


----------



## waday

Does paragliding count?


__
		https://flic.kr/p/269dJkN

The next post includes festivities and/or fireworks.


----------



## SquarePeg

Boston Harbor Fireworks by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot has neon lights or a marquee…


----------



## gk fotografie

next photo is mouth blown glass art...


----------



## Peeb

Dale Chihuly glass work displayed at Crystal Bridges by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Next shot involves cutlery


----------



## snowbear

This followed me home a few years ago.




cmw3_d750_103.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is a woodwind instrument.


----------



## Peeb

snowbear said:


> This followed me home a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmw3_d750_103.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
> 
> The next shot is a woodwind instrument.


That is a nice piece of steel!


----------



## snowbear

Peeb said:


> That is a nice piece of steel!


Thank you.  I have one of it's little siblings, as well.  three or four others are on my wish list.


----------



## PhotoHobbyist

Nobody?  Best I have.
Next pic is jumping for joy or dancing.


----------



## P.giannakis

Next picture is about sunbathing...


----------



## wobe

Next picture is mechanical...


----------



## cgw

Hamilton, Ontario
Museum of Steam and Technology
---
Fuji X-100T
---
*NEXT*: Protest

View attachment 262758


----------



## terri

No protest shots?   Okay, let's move on.

The next shot has a lot of red in it.


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_DSC_3159.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

The next shot has a lot of yellow in it


----------



## sleist

Next shot is a street lamp


----------



## snowbear

Georgetown by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The next shot is popcorn.


----------



## CherylL

Quincy loves popcorn by Cheryl, on Flickr

Next shot is dancing


----------



## terri

Quincy is such a hoot!    Love this shot!


----------



## snowbear

DSC_1517.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The net shot is a fire pit/camp fire/fireplace


----------



## SquarePeg

Old Sturbridge Village by SharonCat..., on Flickr

And the next shot is architecture.


----------



## cgw

Guelph, Ontario
Stacks
---
NEXT: Fish market


----------

